# Why not?



## big_jim_87

Been a while since I ran a journal on here and thought why not start a new one.

Starting stats

Height 5.5 (not expected to change)

Bw 104k

Bf... No idea low enough to have abs... Ish.

Had a hernia op on Oct 30 so spent a while recovering from that and now roughly were I was pre op.

Was 107k but id say Im slightly leaner now.

Training style atm is low ish volume

Working on more reps or more weight each week.

Can't really think of much else to say so if any body has any questions just ask and I'll send my paypal info and I'll help as much as poss lol.

Only joking feel free to ask any thing.

So yea will start by updating tonights session in a sec.


----------



## Suprakill4

First in frodo.


----------



## -dionysus-

104kg at 5"5 you must look like a tank

I Look big at 78kg and 5"6

How do you get clothes to fit I struggle

What are.your lifts like ?

Good luck mate I'll be.following


----------



## MRSTRONG

All the best stumpy


----------



## GreedyBen

In, only because at 5'7 you are smaller than me and heavier by almost 10kg which is most commendable:beer:


----------



## Galaxy

Bout time


----------



## small for now

In..

Get the training videos in like last time!


----------



## andyhuggins

In mate


----------



## bail

In for def mate glad you got another journal on the go...........

.....about you replying to my watsap


----------



## Suprakill4

-dionysus- said:


> 104kg at 5"5 you must look like a tank
> 
> I Look big at 78kg and 5"6
> 
> How do you get clothes to fit I struggle
> 
> What are.your lifts like ?
> 
> Good luck mate I'll be.following


Lol his clothes look painted on!!


----------



## Queenie

In! Glad u got this up 

Oh and will need wedding and honeymoon pics too!


----------



## Marshan

-dionysus- said:
 

> 104kg at 5"5 you must look like a tank
> 
> I Look big at 78kg and 5"6
> 
> How do you get clothes to fit I struggle
> 
> What are.your lifts like ?
> 
> Good luck mate I'll be.following


What I was thinking.


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> In! Glad u got this up
> 
> Oh and will need wedding and honeymoon pics too!


I'll take plenty at the wedding. Which reminds me Jim, my mum said she isn't your friend anymore cos didn't get an invite lol.


----------



## small for now

Suprakill4 said:


> I'll take plenty at the wedding. Which reminds me Jim, my mum said she isn't your friend anymore cos didn't get an invite lol.


Your mum's to much of a happy person to not be his friend!


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> I'll take plenty at the wedding. Which reminds me Jim, my mum said she isn't your friend anymore cos didn't get an invite lol.


Will u be wearing short shorts?


----------



## Suprakill4

small for now said:


> Your mum's to much of a happy person to not be his friend!


Yeah that's true it's just me she dislikes lol.


----------



## small for now

RXQueenie said:


> Will u be wearing short shorts?


The school type short shorts? Think his quads are to big haha



Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah that's true it's just me she dislikes lol.


 She even liked you for a brief moment when we were there lol


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Will u be wearing short shorts?


No. My budgie smugglers. They are very light pink Lycra. I wore them on last holiday. Got a lot of attention. And some laughs stepping out the pool. Lol. True story. Don't care on holiday.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> No. My budgie smugglers. They are very light pink Lycra. I wore them on last holiday. Got a lot of attention. And some laughs stepping out the pool. Lol. True story. Don't care on holiday.


Oh well then yes please do take pics


----------



## Suprakill4

small for now said:


> The school type short shorts? Think his quads are to big haha
> 
> She even liked you for a brief moment when we were there lol


I don't remember that. She slagged me off the whole time saying how horrible I am to her when in reality it's the opposite and so hell of a lot for her when dads away lol. I think ill give her a back hander soon. Should sort the issue.


----------



## C.Hill

In for this!


----------



## big_jim_87

-dionysus- said:


> 104kg at 5"5 you must look like a tank
> 
> I Look big at 78kg and 5"6
> 
> How do you get clothes to fit I struggle
> 
> What are.your lifts like ?
> 
> Good luck mate I'll be.following


Yea getting tops that fit in length and width is a pain when your 5.5 with 19.25' guns...

Mane as jeans... Massive waist to get legs in.

Lifts are not as heavy as they have been

Pb's

Squat 270k x7 prob 3 to depth tho

Bench 170k x3-5 been ages since flat bench... Can't remember.

Dead 270kx8 260kx9 300kx1

But now i do more reps...

Squat has been 180k working up reps. Got 20 then a second set 13 today.

This all since the hernia etc.

Couldn't hit them pbs now!


----------



## small for now

Suprakill4 said:


> I don't remember that. She slagged me off the whole time saying how horrible I am to her when in reality it's the opposite and so hell of a lot for her when dads away lol. I think ill give her a back hander soon. Should sort the issue.


Yeah she said even though your a pain she still loves you.. that's sort of nice lol


----------



## Guest

Good luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> Yea getting tops that fit in length and width is a pain when your 5.5 with 19.25' guns...
> 
> Mane as jeans... Massive waist to get legs in.
> 
> Lifts are not as heavy as they have been
> 
> Pb's
> 
> Squat 270k x7 prob 3 to depth tho
> 
> Bench 170k x3-5 been ages since flat bench... Can't remember.
> 
> Dead 270kx8 260kx9 300kx1
> 
> But now i do more reps...
> 
> Squat has been 180k working up reps. Got 20 then a second set 13 today.
> 
> This all since the hernia etc.
> 
> Couldn't hit them pbs now!


You'll 100% need a tailored suit for your wedding mate,

180 kg x 20 is pretty fvkin impressive post hernia opp,

Are you still avoiding deads??


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> You'll 100% need a tailored suit for your wedding mate,
> 
> 180 kg x 20 is pretty fvkin impressive post hernia opp,
> 
> Are you still avoiding deads??


Oh mate... Went in a couple months back once id lost loads of size and the fella still said "i was hoping it wasn't you who needed fitting"...

Done deads a few wks back 180 for 15 then sacked it off as felt pressure in my belly button...


----------



## big_jim_87

Any way

Legs

Squat

Warm up

1 plate x10

2x5

3x3

4x1

5x1

4x20

4x13

Extensions

10

15

15

15

15

Ham curls

Triple rp to failure.

Seated calf raise

3x12

That's it.


----------



## musclemate

I'm in coach


----------



## tommyc2k7

In for this.

About your hernia, what kind was it? Was it open surgery or keyhole? You have did great to be back at pre-op levels already, I am due an inguinal hernia open surgery soon and not looking forward to the time off and recovery!


----------



## big_jim_87

tommyc2k7 said:


> In for this.
> 
> About your hernia, what kind was it? Was it open surgery or keyhole? You have did great to be back at pre-op levels already, I am due an inguinal hernia open surgery soon and not looking forward to the time off and recovery!


Hello mate,

Mine was an umbillical hernia

Was meant to be key hole with mesh but woke up and was told it was stitched... 4 days later i take off the giant plaster lol to find they just sliced me open... About 1-1.5inch ling scar... Belly button healed rock hard too... Im not 100% sure its fixed or just not right any way...


----------



## Northern Lass

In :thumbup:


----------



## Suprakill4

At least you didn't wake up without a belly button! Lol.


----------



## PHMG

bail said:


> You'll 100% need a tailored suit for your wedding mate,
> 
> 180 kg x 20 is pretty fvkin impressive post hernia opp,
> 
> Are you still avoiding deads??


Its impressive even without a hernia op!


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> At least you didn't wake up without a belly button! Lol.


Id prefer that...

No button, no issue...

I dnt even really fiddle with mine like I use to now...

Just poke it and think how hard it is lol


----------



## Marshan

big_jim_87 said:


> Any way
> 
> Legs
> 
> Squat
> 
> Warm up
> 
> 1 plate x10
> 
> 2x5
> 
> 3x3
> 
> 4x1
> 
> 5x1
> 
> 4x20
> 
> 4x13
> 
> Extensions
> 
> 10
> 
> 15
> 
> 15
> 
> 15
> 
> 15
> 
> Ham curls
> 
> Triple rp to failure.
> 
> Seated calf raise
> 
> 3x12
> 
> That's it.


Is that 23 sets of squats all in Jim?


----------



## big_jim_87

mixerD1 said:


> Is that 23 sets of squats all in Jim?


Lol took me a while to realise what you meant...

That's not sets and reps its plates per side on the bar x reps.

So work sets of 4x20 is 180k x20 and a second set of 13 reps.

So total of 7 sets.

Warm up x5

Work x2


----------



## Marshan

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol took me a while to realise what you meant...
> 
> That's not sets and reps its plates per side on the bar x reps.
> 
> So work sets of 4x20 is 180k x20 and a second set of 13 reps.


Cool, cheers mate, I'm still well impressed..savage work.


----------



## big_jim_87

mixerD1 said:


> Cool, cheers mate, I'm still well impressed..savage work.


Lol thanks bud

I like lowish to mod volume atm so hit it hard and go home.


----------



## big_jim_87

Okidoki

So today was pull

Think I might be coming down with some thing as felt quite rough today.

Meadows rows (on bench)

20kx10

40kx5

60kx3

80kx1

80kx9

Close grip chins

3

11

6

Bent over row

70kx10

110x20

Standing alternate bicep curls

20kx10

26kx10

30kx12

(reps are total of both arms)

Preacher machine

?

?

?

?

Focus on squeeze and blood flow.

That's it


----------



## big_jim_87

Meadows rows were dead stop.

Chins had a pause and squeeze at the top.

Bent over row was focusing on squeeze and pulling elbows back and bar right into abs.

Bicep moves concentrate on squeeze and slow neg.

Every thing is controlled fast positive followed by a controlled negative.

Some moves have more emphasis on different aspects if this.


----------



## big_jim_87

Oh yea meadows row is not including bar weight as nite sure how much of the bar weight is lifted.


----------



## bail

What's daily food looking like for you ATM Jim??


----------



## monkeybiker

Suprakill4 said:


> At least you didn't wake up without a belly button! Lol.


I've heard that if you put a screw driver in your belly button and twist and twist and twist it, your bum falls off


----------



## big_jim_87

monkeybiker said:


> I've heard that if you put a screw driver in your belly button and twist and twist and twist it, your bum falls off


Not quite... Your ring is pulled up into your belly... Then your poo's look like a twister icelolly


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> What's daily food looking like for you ATM Jim??


Been ill mate so not good...

Lost fullness and probably a few lbs.


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> Been ill mate so not good...
> 
> Lost fullness and probably a few lbs.


Ahhhh man sh!ts or flu??


----------



## Marshan

big_jim_87 said:


> Not quite... Your ring is pulled up into your belly... Then your poo's look like a twister icelolly


Makes perfect sense :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> Ahhhh man sh!ts or flu??


Bit of both for a few days...

Flu symptoms with sh1ts.

Feel better but not 100%... I'll be ok then I'll eat or have a shake and feel really rough again.

Trained today but down reps on most lifts... Took ages training too as needed lots of rest in between sets.


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so push today

Incline smith

150kx1

160kx1

140kx7 rp 1.5.

Flat db press

50kx15

Peck deck

Pump triple rp

Lateral raise

20kx6

Seated

10kx12

Tricep cable extensions

15

35 total 3rp

Single arm extensions x7

Notes

Been ill so lifts are down

Really need to remember my log book... Haven't used it in ages!

Lateral raises are all the way to above head.

This is close to a typical session layout wise but as still not 100% opted for slightly diff.


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so today was legs

I had a new training partner for the day.

Hasn't been squatting to depth by the look of it so spent some time working on his form.

Went from squatting 200k last week to a struggle on 140k this week lol.

Any way session was very low volume and looked like this

Squat

Warmed up

1 plate x10

2x5

3x3

4x1

4.5x1

4x21 (pb)

4x15 (pb on second set)

Lying hamstring curls

Prep sets

10

8

5

Work set

20rep total rp

Calf press on leg press

Went by feel for 4 sets

Job done!

Felt so sick after squats lol


----------



## musclemate

Are you getting back on your diet after your bout of squirty man-flu?


----------



## big_jim_87

musclemate said:


> Are you getting back on your diet after your bout of squirty man-flu?


Yea but its lots of shake atm as Im not up to loads of grub...

Appetite not back yet but slowly building back up...

Diet is usually very basic for me

Red meat and potato, pork, eggs, oats veg, odd bit of bread if guts are ok... Bout it for me.


----------



## big_jim_87

Had a few days off the gym as still not 100%

Fell down the stairs yesterday too and smashed my knee and foot in...

Limping today and foot is bruised... Hope its not broken as it hurts! Lol


----------



## Galaxy

big_jim_87 said:


> Had a few days off the gym as still not 100%
> 
> Fell down the stairs yesterday too and smashed my knee and foot in...
> 
> Limping today and foot is bruised... Hope its not broken as it hurts! Lol


Not funny but :lol:

Fvck......that must've hurt!!

Hope its nothing too serious! Doubt its broke or else you would not even be able to limp on it.


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> Had a few days off the gym as still not 100%
> 
> Fell down the stairs yesterday too and smashed my knee and foot in...
> 
> Limping today and foot is bruised... Hope its not broken as it hurts! Lol


Things arnt going well mate, sh!ts first the falling down stairs,

Hopefully that's all the bad sh,t over for the year now and you can crack on and smash it get even bigger and get back on stage which is what we all wanna see!!


----------



## big_jim_87

Galaxy said:


> Not funny but :lol:
> 
> Fvck......that must've hurt!!
> 
> Hope its nothing too serious! Doubt its broke or else you would not even be able to limp on it.


Yea feels much better now

Think was one of them things where if id seen some one do it id have laughed... But as it was me i was very sorry for my self lol!


----------



## TELBOR

Well what do we have here?!

In :beer:


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> Things arnt going well mate, sh!ts first the falling down stairs,
> 
> Hopefully that's all the bad sh,t over for the year now and you can crack on and smash it get even bigger and get back on stage which is what we all wanna see!!


Starting to feel better now...

Should be back to it tomorrow.


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> Starting to feel better now...
> 
> Should be back to it tomorrow.


Hopefully things will go well for few weeks get a good run,

You posting any pics anytime??


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> Hopefully things will go well for few weeks get a good run,
> 
> You posting any pics anytime??


Not sure

More likely to post the odd vid


----------



## big_jim_87

Pull

Meadows Rows on a bench

Warm up on

20,40,60,80k x5-1

Work set

90kx6 (**** reps... Weight ok but not enough space left on the Br to grip)

70kx10 real nice reps.

Chins

3

12,?,? (loads of partial reps) rp

Bent over row

60kx12

100kx20,8 rp

Seated bicep curls

20kx5

24kx6+ standing 18kx6, 14kx5

Preacher machine

4x?

Single arm x?

Job done!

Nice pump

Felt food

Looked big

Good day


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> Pull
> 
> Meadows Rows on a bench
> 
> Warm up on
> 
> 20,40,60,80k x5-1
> 
> Work set
> 
> 90kx6 (**** reps... Weight ok but not enough space left on the Br to grip)
> 
> 70kx10 real nice reps.
> 
> Chins
> 
> 3
> 
> 12,?,? (loads of partial reps) rp
> 
> Bent over row
> 
> 60kx12
> 
> 100kx20,8 rp
> 
> Seated bicep curls
> 
> 20kx5
> 
> 24kx6+ standing 18kx6, 14kx5
> 
> Preacher machine
> 
> 4x?
> 
> Single arm x?
> 
> Job done!
> 
> Nice pump
> 
> Felt food
> 
> Looked big
> 
> Good day


By meadow rows on the bench do you mean you do em kinda like db rows on the bench??


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> By meadow rows on the bench do you mean you do em kinda like db rows on the bench??


Yea, set the TBar up for a meadows row then place a bench the the end of the bar, one knee and hand on bench and row.

Originally for supra as way of rowing as he can't do any thing bent over.

Really nice way to row, still diff to db as elbows out etc.


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> Yea, set the TBar up for a meadows row then place a bench the the end of the bar, one knee and hand on bench and row.
> 
> Originally for supra as way of rowing as he can't do any thing bent over.
> 
> Really nice way to row, still diff to db as elbows out etc.


Sounds good don't have to worry bout pressure on lower back

Maybe I'll see if have them in programme comming..... :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Yea, set the TBar up for a meadows row then place a bench the the end of the bar, one knee and hand on bench and row.
> 
> Originally for supra as way of rowing as he can't do any thing bent over.
> 
> Really nice way to row, still diff to db as elbows out etc.


And it's much better than normal I think. You cannot jump it up, isolates the muscle better I reckon.


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Yea, set the TBar up for a meadows row then place a bench the the end of the bar, one knee and hand on bench and row.
> 
> Originally for supra as way of rowing as he can't do any thing bent over.
> 
> Really nice way to row, still diff to db as elbows out etc.


Need to have a go at these!

@Ginger Ben has been saying to have a blast at them, this week I will!


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so push day

Incline smith press

Warm up 10-1reps

60, 100, 120, 140, 150, 160k

Work set 150kx5.5, 1, 1.5 rp

Flat db press

50kx15.5

Peck deck

Stack x15

Plate load shoulder press

Prep sets 1,2 plates x8-4

Work set 3plates x12* 6* 2*

Tricep cable press down

Warm up 10 reps

Over head Tricep extension

Warm up 10 reps

Work set

Super set cables/ohe 20/20,? ? ?**

Single arm cable extensions ?, ?.

*plus partials

**drop set

Ok session all in all

Felt ok


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> Need to have a go at these!
> 
> @Ginger Ben has been saying to have a blast at them, this week I will!


For me it takes all the pressure off of my Ab area (hernia bla bla) so can still go pretty heavy.

I really like the one arm bb row... Bit like a meadows row but instead of holding the fat end you hold the bar and stand side on... So more like a single arm TBar row except no straddling of the bar etc.


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> For me it takes all the pressure off of my Ab area (hernia bla bla) so can still go pretty heavy.
> 
> I really like the one arm bb row... Bit like a meadows row but instead of holding the fat end you hold the bar and stand side on... So more like a single arm TBar row except no straddling of the bar etc.


I'll be giving the meadows row a go tomorrow morning, trial and error I think lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Legs

Squat

Wu

60kx10

100kx5

140kx3

180kx1

210kx1

Work set

180x25!!!!!!!! Was so ****ed I sacked off the 2nd work set.

Extensions

Pump sets

15

15

10

Work sets

5x failure with 10sec rest.*

Calves

Prep sets x3

Work sets

20**

15**

Lying hamstring curls

20**

10**

Job done!

Notes

*5 sets to failure with 10sec rest, set 1,2,3 are full rom failure set 4,5 are complete muscular failure (can't move the weight at all).

**+ partial reps till can't move weight at all.


----------



## big_jim_87

Was a bit of a write off after the work set on squats tbh... Felt sick lol


----------



## Suprakill4

180 x 25 is just mental mate. I would throw up half way through that if I didn't have a heart attack first.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> 180 x 25 is just mental mate. I would throw up half way through that if I didn't have a heart attack first.


I was ****ed...

Took its toll on the rest of the workout.


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> I was ****ed...
> 
> Took its toll on the rest of the workout.


Can imagine but no chance you could do anything near it by the end of the workout.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Can imagine but no chance you could do anything near it by the end of the workout.


Reckon 15-18 at the end...

Was stuck on 15reps when squats was the last move in leg session.

Would imagine a bit more now.

Did like it that way... Full session then squat, feel sick but can go home lol, this way feel sick but have the rest of the session to look forward too lol


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Reckon 15-18 at the end...
> 
> Was stuck on 15reps when squats was the last move in leg session.
> 
> Would imagine a bit more now.
> 
> Did like it that way... Full session then squat, feel sick but can go home lol, this way feel sick but have the rest of the session to look forward too lol


I used to be like that with deadlifts!!! Felt so fcuking ill after when they were first exercise and the effort was massively effected on the rest of the workout. My quads got more flexibility today. Don't think its that bad. Well hopefully anyway.


----------



## big_jim_87

Incline smith

Warm up 60-160k 10-1reps

150kx6.5

Flat db press

50k x23

Peck deck

10

10

Plate load shoulder press

2plates x10

3plates x10+partials

Dead stop skull crushers

30kx10

50kx17 (total rest pause).

Job done!


----------



## big_jim_87

Volume is low but will be hitting it all again on Sunday.

Low vol needs high frequency or its not as effective imo.


----------



## Chelsea

6 pages and not a single pic of a ginger midget!! :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

Awesome session there mate :beer:


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> 6 pages and not a single pic of a ginger midget!! :cursing:


Lol

Would of had a vid but my [email protected] training partner sacked it off today... Had no one to hold the cam lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> Awesome session there mate :beer:


Thanks bud

The incline wasn't as good as id hoped but the 50s felt like 10s today lol.


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol
> 
> Would of had a vid but my [email protected] training partner sacked it off today... Had no one to hold the cam lol.


I'll let you off with a warning! You competing this year? I haven't read all the way through just trolled for short pics.


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Thanks bud
> 
> The incline wasn't as good as id hoped but the 50s felt like 10s today lol.


Well that's always nice to have in the tank isn't it lol

50's would feel like 90's to me :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> I'll let you off with a warning! You competing this year? I haven't read all the way through just trolled for short pics.


Yea late in the yr tho

Wanna gain more mass yet.


----------



## small for now

Did I just read 50k dbs x23?

Fuxk your strong.


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Yea late in the yr tho
> 
> Wanna gain more mass yet.


Why don't you do the Leeds and come stay at mine before? I'm 100% not competing this year so i can be that mug that does absolutely everything for you and carry your bags etc lol. I'm sure Sarah will enjoy the break in the last week of prep and my gyms ok for last few days training.


----------



## Suprakill4

Oh no you don't wanna do ukbff for now do you?


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh no you don't wanna do ukbff for now do you?


Was just about to say i wanna do nabba before i do another ukbff.

Dnt wanna tie my self into another yr or more of ukbff membership until iv had a bash at nabba.


----------



## big_jim_87

Prep starts June or July...


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Was just about to say i wanna do nabba before i do another ukbff.
> 
> Dnt wanna tie my self into another yr or more of ukbff membership until iv had a bash at nabba.


Ok well fcuk off then I take my offer back! Ungrateful pr1ck. Lol.

Which nabba would you do? Fcuking bills add up coming to watch you compete ya know lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Ok well fcuk off then I take my offer back! Ungrateful pr1ck. Lol.
> 
> Which nabba would you do? Fcuking bills add up coming to watch you compete ya know lol.


Will pop up in prep any way to see yas.

Not sure yet...

Open show near the end of the yr


----------



## big_jim_87

Squat

6,4,2,1,1 60-220k

200kx16 (poor ok should have more).

200kx10

200kx6

Was ****ed!

Lying hamstring curls

10

10

10,7 (rp)

Felt sick so went home lol.

****ed my elbow squatting...

Wtf


----------



## big_jim_87

Elbow is ****ed

Hardly move it now


----------



## Galaxy

big_jim_87 said:


> Elbow is ****ed
> 
> Hardly move it now


How did you manage that squatting??

And why do you always hit 1 rep on a weight above your workset? What benefit does this have......


----------



## Heavyassweights

So it feels lighter I imagine?


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> Elbow is ****ed
> 
> Hardly move it now


Not a good day for Injuries all round mate


----------



## Suprakill4

bail said:


> Not a good day for Injuries all round mate


Nope. My heamoeroids are ****ing insanely painful cos I've got sh1ts so bad. That's an injury right? Feels like someone's rubbing my ring with a cheese grater.


----------



## Suprakill4

bail said:


> Not a good day for Injuries all round mate


Nope. My heamoeroids are ****ing insanely painful cos I've got sh1ts so bad. That's an injury right? Feels like someone's rubbing my ring with a cheese grater.


----------



## big_jim_87

Galaxy said:


> How did you manage that squatting??
> 
> And why do you always hit 1 rep on a weight above your workset? What benefit does this have......


I think holding the bar to narrow grip and it sliding or it felt like it...



Heavyassweights said:


> So it feels lighter I imagine?


Basically yea...


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so dodgy elbow still so a change of style.

Elbow was fine and could probably go heavier and lower volume but I guess its time to mix it up as been low volume for a while now.

Lat pull down to the front

10

10

10

10

8 failure

Lat pull down to the rear

6x10 with 10sec rest

10,10 then swapped to front, 10, 10, 10, 7+partial reps.

Alternate single arm plate loaded row

10,10

10,10,10,7+ partial reps.

Plate loaded chest assisted row

10,10,10

Low cable row

10

10

8+2

Alternate db curls

12

12

12

12,12,12,12,12 drop set

Preacher machine curls

10

10+ partial reps

Single arm preacher machine curls

10

10

7+ partial reps

Ez bar curls

10

10

7+ partial reps

Job done...

Shock to the system...

Enjoyed pump but I do like getting in and out in a matter of a handful of sets...


----------



## musclemate

Is the inner or outer elbow Jim?


----------



## big_jim_87

musclemate said:


> Is the inner or outer elbow Jim?


Outer

Not sure I'll be able to press...


----------



## musclemate

big_jim_87 said:


> Outer
> 
> Not sure I'll be able to press...


Have you tried an elbow compression sleeve mate?


----------



## big_jim_87

musclemate said:


> Have you tried an elbow compression sleeve mate?


Not yet...

Iv always been the type to try n fix the problem rather then cover it up.

If i have to use one tho i will.


----------



## Heavyassweights

I always wear this when my elbow is playing up


----------



## big_jim_87

Heavyassweights said:


> I always wear this when my elbow is playing up


I always use protection








@supra


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> I always use protection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @supra


Lmao. This is because jim thought he got aids in his elbow so I sent him this saying wear protection next time. Lmao.


----------



## Heavyassweights

You got to be safe. Aids in the elbow is the least of your worries, what kind of bird can handle elbow deep


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so today was chest and tris

Didn't wanna go heavy or do too much volume on dodgy elbow butt seemed fine...

Low incline smith press

Bar x?

60kx10

100kx10

100kx5

120kx5

140kx2

140kx9.5 +30sec stat

120kx3 +30 sec stat

100kx3 +30 sec stat

30 sec stat.

Db press

50kx15

Peck deck

15

15

Cable extension ss over head extension

15/15

?/?

?/?

?/?

Job done.


----------



## Suprakill4

Least elbow seemed ok! I'm fcuking ill still. Big time!!! Up on sofa cos kept waking her up coughing


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Ok so today was chest and tris
> 
> Didn't wanna go heavy or do too much volume on dodgy elbow butt seemed fine...
> 
> Low incline smith press
> 
> Bar x?
> 
> 60kx10
> 
> 100kx10
> 
> 100kx5
> 
> 120kx5
> 
> 140kx2
> 
> 140kx9.5 +30sec stat
> 
> 120kx3 +30 sec stat
> 
> 100kx3 +30 sec stat
> 
> 30 sec stat.
> 
> Db press
> 
> 50kx15
> 
> Peck deck
> 
> 15
> 
> 15
> 
> Cable extension ss over head extension
> 
> 15/15
> 
> ?/?
> 
> ?/?
> 
> ?/?
> 
> Job done.


Least elbow seemed ok! I'm fcuking ill still. Big time!!! Up on sofa cos kept waking her up coughing


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Least elbow seemed ok! I'm fcuking ill still. Big time!!! Up on sofa cos kept waking her up coughing


Then she should be on the sofa! Your ill lol


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Then she should be on the sofa! Your ill lol


She did the other night but figured I would as she needs the sleep. Working all day tomorrow ill sleep then.


----------



## big_jim_87

So gym got rid of leg extension as apparently no one uses it...

So legs

Standing calf press

15,10,8.

12,10,8, 30sec stat.

Rev hack squat

3,4plates x10

4,5 plates x4

5 plates x15

Conventional hack squat

3x10

4x10

4x10

Lying ham curls

10,4

10,10,4,30sec stat.

Job done


----------



## RowRow

big_jim_87 said:


> So gym got rid of leg extension as apparently no one uses it...
> 
> So legs
> 
> Standing calf press
> 
> 15,10,8.
> 
> 12,10,8, 30sec stat.
> 
> Rev hack squat
> 
> 3,4plates x10
> 
> 4,5 plates x4
> 
> 5 plates x15
> 
> Conventional hack squat
> 
> 3x10
> 
> 4x10
> 
> 4x10
> 
> Lying ham curls
> 
> 10,4
> 
> 10,10,4,30sec stat.
> 
> Job done


How do reverse hacks differ from regular hacks apart from the obvious?


----------



## big_jim_87

RowRow said:


> How do reverse hacks differ from regular hacks apart from the obvious?


Reverse seems to push the tension to my quad, regular feel a lot more hamstring and glut involvement.

Guess its a bit like the diff in a front and back squat?


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> So gym got rid of leg extension as apparently no one uses it...
> 
> So legs
> 
> Standing calf press
> 
> 15,10,8.
> 
> 12,10,8, 30sec stat.
> 
> Rev hack squat
> 
> 3,4plates x10
> 
> 4,5 plates x4
> 
> 5 plates x15
> 
> Conventional hack squat
> 
> 3x10
> 
> 4x10
> 
> 4x10
> 
> Lying ham curls
> 
> 10,4
> 
> 10,10,4,30sec stat.
> 
> Job done


You still working with higher vol Jim??


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> You still working with higher vol Jim??


Yea

Only been a week or so now lol


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> Yea
> 
> Only been a week or so now lol


prob cause I stalk your journel mate,

Time goes a lot slower lol.....

You finding it anymore effective??

What your Daily eating look like??


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> prob cause I stalk your journel mate,
> 
> Time goes a lot slower lol.....
> 
> You finding it anymore effective??
> 
> What your Daily eating look like??


Well Im chilling atm

Dropped all "sups" a couple weeks ago now, dropped water etc and am pretty lean... Sat at 103k full abs now...

Have been very chilled with food lately.

Food varies but macros some where about

Pro 300

Carbs 300-400 (non-training and training)

Fat 70

So as you can see its low!

Partly because I was having such trouble getting a suit for wedding at 107k and partly because I feel lazy lol.

Im in the mood to get peeled now but not really ready... Want a few more lbs lbm before I get crazy lol

As for the effectiveness of training... Its as good as any...

Main thing is to mix it up and enjoy it.

Low vol is good but then so is high... Why limit your self to one style.

Think i prefer lower vol tho.


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> Well Im chilling atm
> 
> Dropped all "sups" a couple weeks ago now, dropped water etc and am pretty lean... Sat at 103k full abs now...
> 
> Have been very chilled with food lately.
> 
> Food varies but macros some where about
> 
> Pro 300
> 
> Carbs 300-400 (non-training and training)
> 
> Fat 70
> 
> So as you can see its low!
> 
> Partly because I was having such trouble getting a suit for wedding at 107k and partly because I feel lazy lol.
> 
> Im in the mood to get peeled now but not really ready... Want a few more lbs lbm before I get crazy lol
> 
> As for the effectiveness of training... Its as good as any...
> 
> Main thing is to mix it up and enjoy it.
> 
> Low vol is good but then so is high... Why limit your self to one style.
> 
> Think i prefer lower vol tho.


When on one of your low vol programmes I feel u concentrate on the excersise a lot more get every bit I can out a it, however I'm strong as Fvck since been on giant sets/higher vol etc lol,

How long you laying off for??

When you think pre contest diet will start what weight you wanna hit before?

Mate I'm telling you now you'll have to get one tailord

, I got one far to big for me and got it taken in by my misses mum, but I'm not as outta proportion as you lol,

Do you have most your carbs etc round workout or just balance em throughout the day??


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> When on one of your low vol programmes I feel u concentrate on the excersise a lot more get every bit I can out a it, however I'm strong as Fvck since been on giant sets/higher vol etc lol,
> 
> How long you laying off for??
> 
> When you think pre contest diet will start what weight you wanna hit before?
> 
> Mate I'm telling you now you'll have to get one tailord
> 
> , I got one far to big for me and got it taken in by my misses mum, but I'm not as outta proportion as you lol,
> 
> Do you have most your carbs etc round workout or just balance em throughout the day??


Its good to mix it up with high and low volume, as long as the intensity is there any way.

Some ppl tend to dwindle off on the last few sets etc but mine are as intense as set one.

I'll chill now until after the wedding so mid to late march.

Then I'll get crazy with it again for final push pre prep.

Im tempted to just prep after the wedding and comp all yr from July to November and just do show after show... Only thing is Im not happy with size I'll be bringing yet.

Will see how i feel.

Weight to hit pre prep... Not sure

Not bothered tbh would like a couple more lb lbm or look like i have an extra couple lb lbm before i prep tho.

Yea i know...

Gonna have to buy a suit and throw the trousers away and get a separate pair that match...

Plan was always tailored.

Needs the waist bringing right in


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so back and biceps

Really need to hit traps and rear delts a bit more direct...

Not done an exercise for them in months! Still ok tho.

Lat pull down

Warm up

10

6

4

4

Work

Stack x10, 8, 4+20 sec static (rp)

Single arm plate load row

Build up sets

20kx10

40kx10

60kx6

80kx4

Work set

80kx9.5

Bent over row

60kx10

100kx6

Work set

140kx10

60kx20

Seated alternate db curls

16kx10

20kx10

24kx10

28kx10

Standing ez bar curls

30kx10 + 30sec stat

30kx10 + 30sec stat

30kx8 +20sec stat

Single arm preacher machine

4

6

6

1+ 20sec stat

Job done and fvcked off home!


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok push

Low incline smith

60-170kx10-1

140kx9.5

15 breaths then

140kx 20sec stat

60kx10 +20sec stat

Db flat press

50kx10

50kx7.5

Peck deck

Stack x12

Stack x8

Plate loaded shoulder press

2plates x4

3plates x9 rp few partials

Lateral raise

20kx10

22kx6

24kx12, 20kx10, 18kx? Ds

Few Tricep sets to get a feel for it then

Over head Tricep extension ss cable extensions.

15/15

15/12

12/10

10+partisls/4,4,4,3,6,10 ds

Cables got heavier every set until drop set.

Single arm cable extensions

12

10

7

Over head single arm cable extensions

12

10

7

Job done


----------



## big_jim_87

Playing around with carbs atm

Trying a kinda carb back load approach.

I train early so its no carbs at night or pre training then all my carbs pw and ppw so have about 3-400g atm in this window then back to pro fat meals.

Cals are up slightly now as appetite is better.


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so...

Do i start every update post with "ok" or "ok so..."? Lol

Any way...

Legs

Reverse hack squat (25k plates per side)

1x10

2x5

3x5

4x4

Work set

5x15

Take all sets as deep as machine goes with a dead stop... Knees are against my ribs lol

Normal hack squat ss leg press

Work set

3x8/4x10

Leg press

Work sets

4plates x10reps x7sets with 30sec rest.

Lying ham curls

10

8

Work set

12 explosive

8 real slow

10 dead stop slow neg

Standing calf press

10

8

5

Work set

15

12

10 dead stop.

10min on bike

Job done

Enjoyed today


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so today was pull

Lat pull down

10

5

4

3

13 5 2 rest pause

1st rp- pause and real slow neg on rep 1,5,10

2nd rp- pause and real slow neg on rep 1 and 5

3rd rp- 2x static hold to failure with slow neg.

Single arm plate loaded row

25kx10

50kx6

75kx3

100kx2

100kx10

Bent over row

60kx10

100kx5

140kx3

180kx8

100kx20

60kx20

Low cable row

10

12

Pause slow neg on each rep

Close grip pull down

10

10,8,6,4,3,3,2.

10 sec rest pause x7 plus partials on every set.

Standing db curls

12

12

12

12

12

Ez curls

10

10 plus partials

6 plus partials and 20sec stat

Single arm preacher machine

5

5

3

Static x20 sec

Double arm preacher machine

?

?

?

Partials, statics, slow negs...

Was very pumped!

Job done!


----------



## Suprakill4

180kg bor is good.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> 180kg bor is good.


Quite late in the session...

Could go heavier


----------



## big_jim_87

So today was push

Low incline smith press

60kx10

100kx5

120kx3

140kx2

150kx1

160kx1

140kx8.5+spot to 9

100kx9.5+spot to 10

Flat db press

50kx9+20sec stat

Peck deck dead stop 2sec squeeze at top of each rep

12

9

Smith shoulder press

60kx10

80kx10

100kx5+partials to 10

Lateral raise

10

10

8

6

10 (30k dbs)

Skull crushers dead stop on bench

40kx10

8

7

5

Cable press down

10

10

10,10,10+partials

Over head tricep press

40kx12

8

7+partials

Job done


----------



## big_jim_87

@robLET

My 1st attempt at a crazy guy sarny... Not really too impressive but its 1st attempt lol

They will get better

Loaf

Steak x520g

Pork x240g

Just short of 200g cheese (lol)

Not sure on the cals... Cba to work it out...

Loaf










Hollowed that b1tch










520g steak










Cut it up










Cheese










Filled it with steak










More cheese










Realising I had more room i banged 240g pork in the pan!










Cut it up and chucked it in!










More cheese!










Sarny is in there lol










Squashed...










That's an upside down table, a stationary bike and a high chair...

Not sure how long to leave it there... Dnt want the misses to come down and kick off in the morning lol

Nearly put some pepper corn sauce in there but not sure about the cheese and the sauce...

Maybe i should have added the sauce... Oh well... Next one lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Bout an hr later...


----------



## musclemate

Jesus, I'd get heart burn trying to scoff that lot. Greedy git!

Having difficulties sleeping tonight buddy?


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Bout an hr later...


Lol. Why do you squash it?


----------



## MatrixNutrition

This is the strangest cookery thread I've ever stumbled across....


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. Why do you squash it?


How else would i fit it in my mouth?


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> How else would i fit it in my mouth?


Ahhh lol. Simple as that.


----------



## big_jim_87

musclemate said:


> Jesus, I'd get heart burn trying to scoff that lot. Greedy git!
> 
> Having difficulties sleeping tonight buddy?


Lol

Late home from work etc


----------



## TELBOR

Haha!

Got my @ wrong :lol:

That looks awesome mate!

Nice I hope :beer:


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> Haha!
> 
> Got my @ wrong :lol:
> 
> That looks awesome mate!
> 
> Nice I hope :beer:


I did @ ROBLET but when it posts its wrong... Fvcking forum... Lol

It was **** tbh... Think it was the bread... Will try some thing else next time!


----------



## small for now

big_jim_87 said:


> I did @ ROBLET but when it posts its wrong... Fvcking forum... Lol
> 
> It was **** tbh... Think it was the bread... Will try some thing else next time!


His O is a 0.

Should work if you spell it right lol


----------



## big_jim_87

small for now said:


> His O is a 0.
> 
> Should work if you spell it right lol


What a cvnt... Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Legs

Still no squat after elbow ****ed

Hack squat machine dead stop

25k plate per side

1x5

1x5

2x5

3x2

4x1

Work set

4x11

Reverse hack squat machine dead stop

2x5

3x5

4x2

Work set

5x13

Leg press

25k plate per side

5x5

Work set

5x10

10 sec rest

5x10

10 sec rest

5x10

10 sec rest

5x10

10 sec rest

5x10

10 sec rest

5x10*

10 sec rest

5x10*

Lying hamstring curls

8

6

6

4

Work set

13 real slow

30sec static

Dead stop

8+partial reps to 13

Standing calf raise

10

5

5

Work set

13

11

9

Leg raises off a bench

15

15

15**

*rp at top of the rep

**rp plus 30 sec static


----------



## big_jim_87

Think Im gonna change from a ppl split to

Legs

Arms

Back and rear delts

Chest and side delts

Not in that particular order.


----------



## Galaxy

big_jim_87 said:


> Think Im gonna change from a ppl split to
> 
> Legs
> 
> Arms
> 
> Back and rear delts
> 
> Chest and side delts
> 
> Not in that particular order.


Ever do any trap work seperately?


----------



## dazbcos1969

big_jim_87 said:


> Been a while since I ran a journal on here and thought why not start a new one.
> 
> Starting stats
> 
> Height 5.5 (not expected to change)
> 
> Bw 104k
> 
> Bf... No idea low enough to have abs... Ish.
> 
> Had a hernia op on Oct 30 so spent a while recovering from that and now roughly were I was pre op.
> 
> Was 107k but id say Im slightly leaner now.
> 
> Training style atm is low ish volume
> 
> Working on more reps or more weight each week.
> 
> Can't really think of much else to say so if any body has any questions just ask and I'll send my paypal info and I'll help as much as poss lol.
> 
> Only joking feel free to ask any thing.
> 
> So yea will start by updating tonights session in a sec.


Hernia Opp

I'm in for this on the 20th of March and dreading the time out  how did u cope with the lay off? how long for light training?

Cheers and good luck Journal i'll be keeping an eye on ya progress for some inspiration 

Daz B


----------



## bail

Galaxy said:


> Ever do any trap work seperately?


He's got me doing a lot on back day

And their very much benefiting


----------



## Galaxy

bail said:


> He's got me doing a lot on back day
> 
> And their very much benefiting


He's only had me do some when cruising as far as i remeber, not done any in ages. But was doin deadlifts for ages so they took a good hammering from that.

Suppose in your case now, trying to make sure everything is up to point coming in to your show.


----------



## small for now

bail said:


> He's got me doing a lot on back day
> 
> And their very much benefiting


Giant set on traps by Amy chance?

first time I got trap doms was from that.


----------



## big_jim_87

Galaxy said:


> Ever do any trap work seperately?


Not really for a while tbh...

I feel like they get hit hard enough on back and delt moves.

Will re intro some at some point tho.

Haven't hit rear delts ether...

Still balanced physique tho


----------



## big_jim_87

Galaxy said:


> He's only had me do some when cruising as far as i remeber, not done any in ages. But was doin deadlifts for ages so they took a good hammering from that.
> 
> Suppose in your case now, trying to make sure everything is up to point coming in to your show.


Deads and upright rows have been in there for ages for you...

Boom traps baby lol


----------



## big_jim_87

small for now said:


> Giant set on traps by Amy chance?
> 
> first time I got trap doms was from that.


Indeed it is...

Bit diff to your layout but same idea.


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so hammered back...

Bent over row

60-180kx10-3

Work set

180kx8+4 loose

100kx20

60kx14 pause at top of squeeze then pump out to 18 or so fast reps.

single arm plate load row

25-75kx10-4

Work set

100kx8+1 partial with a pause.

Lat pull down

10-4

13 lots of static and slow negs

Meadow row

20k-60kx5-3

Work set

80k +bar x6+3 loose.

Cable rope pull over

15

13

Chins

9 +3p

Nice pump

Job done!


----------



## big_jim_87

Funny thing is today my traps have the most doms... Didn't even hit em directly


----------



## big_jim_87

dazbcos1969 said:


> Hernia Opp
> 
> I'm in for this on the 20th of March and dreading the time out  how did u cope with the lay off? how long for light training?
> 
> Cheers and good luck Journal i'll be keeping an eye on ya progress for some inspiration
> 
> Daz B


I had an umbillical hernia... The most common kind.

Few things ****ed me off

Was meant to be key hole and meshed... Open surgery and stitched so will probably pop again and i dnt think they done it right... Maybe already popped a bit but I just dnt wanna go back yet.

I took 18weeks off all "sups" pre op and then gh post op... Was back in the gym 3 or 4 weeks post op but all seated, pin load machines for a pump.

After 6 weeks ish I was training almost as normal but I was weaker.

Now all i avoid is Deads as they seem to put a lot of pressure on the area... Also heavy leg press...can do high rep leg press tho.

Still squat, bent row pretty heavy


----------



## big_jim_87

In other updates i have been trying to drop a bit of weight to fit into a wedding suite

Am now floating around the 101-102k k mark

Diet has been pretty poor but the layout seems to be working well.

Carb or **** back loading lol

Basically zero carbs pre workout and what ever I want pw.

Have 4 hr window pw for carbs but on legs or back day I just have all meals after gym with carbs.


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> In other updates i have been trying to drop a bit of weight to fit into a wedding suite
> 
> Am now floating around the 101-102k k mark
> 
> Diet has been pretty poor but the layout seems to be working well.
> 
> Carb or **** back loading lol
> 
> Basically zero carbs pre workout and what ever I want pw.
> 
> Have 4 hr window pw for carbs but on legs or back day I just have all meals after gym with carbs.


Wish I could drop weight that easy would blow up to 110kg in a week eating like that lol,

Do you find you have a fast metabolism can drop weight quick??


----------



## dazbcos1969

big_jim_87 said:


> I had an umbillical hernia... The most common kind.
> 
> Few things ****ed me off
> 
> Was meant to be key hole and meshed... Open surgery and stitched so will probably pop again and i dnt think they done it right... Maybe already popped a bit but I just dnt wanna go back yet.
> 
> I took 18weeks off all "sups" pre op and then gh post op... Was back in the gym 3 or 4 weeks post op but all seated, pin load machines for a pump.
> 
> After 6 weeks ish I was training almost as normal but I was weaker.
> 
> Now all i avoid is Deads as they seem to put a lot of pressure on the area... Also heavy leg press...can do high rep leg press tho.
> 
> Still squat, bent row pretty heavy


Mine is Open surgery and stitched 2  asked about key hole apparently not for the Hernia i have  my inner wall is split around my belly button, deffo Heavy squats caused this so keeping away from them these days  thanks for the info i guess that's the type of goals i'll set myself up for 

Cheers Daz B


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> Wish I could drop weight that easy would blow up to 110kg in a week eating like that lol,
> 
> Do you find you have a fast metabolism can drop weight quick??


Cals are real low the rest of the day tho...

Dnt mind this approach tho... So far so good


----------



## big_jim_87

dazbcos1969 said:


> Mine is Open surgery and stitched 2  asked about key hole apparently not for the Hernia i have  my inner wall is split around my belly button, deffo Heavy squats caused this so keeping away from them these days  thanks for the info i guess that's the type of goals i'll set myself up for
> 
> Cheers Daz B


I may have been a little hasty getting back to training

What I'll say is take your time and start really light and try not to engage the core...

On leg press i would concentrate on relaxing my abs... So real light slow neg and positive to but real relaxed abs... Nothing hard just to get blood moving really.

Lots of bcaa glutamine too.

Gh was 2iu am and pm

Did think about adding peps 15-20min post gh shot... Would be worth a thought tho.


----------



## sauliuhas

Solid beast


----------



## dazbcos1969

big_jim_87 said:


> I may have been a little hasty getting back to training
> 
> What I'll say is take your time and start really light and try not to engage the core...
> 
> On leg press i would concentrate on relaxing my abs... So real light slow neg and positive to but real relaxed abs... Nothing hard just to get blood moving really.
> 
> Lots of bcaa glutamine too.
> 
> Gh was 2iu am and pm
> 
> Did think about adding peps 15-20min post gh shot... Would be worth a thought tho.


Been using HGH myself  tried a couple of methods  will try 4iu upon waking and 4iu post workout on my training days Mon/Wed/Fri got 2 weeks at home before opp will continue to train light 12 reps and will jump on the HGH for that 2 weeks and there after to aid my recovery  been reading up on the peps might chuck that in before bed and upon waking and just use HGH for post workout  when i can train again BTW 

Thanks again good food for thought 

Daz B


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok do today was chest and delts

Chest has always been weak compared to the rest but really felt it today...

Bench press 1st time benching in about a yr.

60kx10

100kx5

120kx3

140kx1

Work set

Slight pause at bottom

140kx9

Fast pump reps

100kx16, 60kx10

Plate loaded wide grip chest press

Big squeeze at the top

1x6

2x6

3x9 +real slow neg

Pec deck

10

10

10

Cable cross over

15

15

15

Decline press **** me i was hammered!

60kx20

80kx15

60kx15

Lol

Lateral raise

20kx10

25kx10

30kx10

30kx7+partials till full muscular failure (can't lift an inch)

Standing military press

60kx10 fcked already lol

30kx15

30kx15

Up right row

2 sets both too light got ****ed off and sacked it off

Cable lateral raises

10

15

15

10 pause at top +partials till full muscular failure.

Job done!

Fcked!


----------



## big_jim_87

Looking forward to my arm session... Not trained arms on there own since prep!

Looking forward to massive overall arm pump!


----------



## TELBOR

Delete some messages out your inbox Big Quim


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> Delete some messages out your inbox Big Quim


Loads of space now mate


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so arms...

Went tri, bi, tri, bi and usta really like this way but was shyt today so next week I'll do full bi then full tri.

Any way

Few warm up sets on cables to loosen up.

Dead stop skulls...

Joints didn't like em too much so sacked off for

over head extension

30kx10

40kx10

50kx6

60kx15

Ez bar curls

30kx10

40kx10

50kx4

60kx10 big squeeze on pos and very slow neg. Last couple were slight swing with slow neg.

Cable extensions very strict with a squeeze and pause at full extension.

10

10

10

Stack x10

Stack x10

Stack x7

Hammer curls (each arm)

30kx5

38kx5

46kx5

50kx5 (bit lose but felt all muscle not tendons)

Seated over head db press

30kx10

34kx10

38kx10

46kx8+1 spot.

Massive single pyramid style set

14kx10, 16kx10, 18kx10, 20kx10, 22kx10 (just about), 18kx10, 16kx10, 14kx10, 12kx10, 10kx10.

So a massive set of 100reps... Arms were fuked!

Single arm extensions ss single arm over head extensions

20/20

20/?

?/?

?/?

?/?

Single arm preacher curl machine

12

12

12

9+partials

7+partials

Double arm

7+partials

4+partials

Partials+static holds... Was completely fcked again!

Job done!


----------



## big_jim_87

That looks a lot for arms... Lol


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> That looks a lot for arms... Lol


Fcuking does. That vid of you in YouTube is good doing arms in the garage or something. Get more videos ya used to do loads!!


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking does. That vid of you in YouTube is good doing arms in the garage or something. Get more videos ya used to do loads!!


I also had a training partner then too...

Have new guy now so may start making some


----------



## RowRow

Hi Jim,

I know when you had your hernia op I saw on T-muscle you used growth to help recovery, to you think it was worth it?

I have just had a surgery to drain an abscess in my left quad and was thinking of using growth to help speed things up, so any input you have would be really useful?


----------



## big_jim_87

RowRow said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> I know when you had your hernia op I saw on T-muscle you used growth to help recovery, to you think it was worth it?
> 
> I have just had a surgery to drain an abscess in my left quad and was thinking of using growth to help speed things up, so any input you have would be really useful?


Well as you seen journal on tm no need to go into gh use again.

I will say its worth doing... Deffo shaved a few weeks off what I was expecting for recovery time...


----------



## big_jim_87

Legs

Extensions

20

15

10

5x failure with 10sec rest

Leg press

250kx10

300kx10

350kx8

400kx5

450kx3

500kx1

500kx15, 450kx5, 400kx6, 350kx6, 300kx5, 250kx10, 200kx10, 150kx?, 100kx?, 50kx? Drop set

Was hanging at this point

Seated curls

15

15

12

9

Seated calf raise ss with bw floor calf raise

?/?

?/?

?/?

?/?

?/?

Fcked!

Job done!


----------



## Suprakill4

500kg x 15 is bl00dy good mate!!


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> 500kg x 15 is bl00dy good mate!!


Was easy...

If i was fresh id make my bitch...

Id literally fck each plate and jizz all over the seat!

Then look at it with disgust and walk off...

Did take ages...

Was repping out each set and there was just set after set...

Legs are dead now...

Then had to sit on back of a bike all the way home... Lol


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Was easy...
> 
> If i was fresh id make my bitch...
> 
> Id literally fck each plate and jizz all over the seat!
> 
> Then look at it with disgust and walk off...
> 
> Did take ages...
> 
> Was repping out each set and there was just set after set...
> 
> Legs are dead now...
> 
> Then had to sit on back of a bike all the way home... Lol


Lmao!!

Is he your training partner who owns this bike?


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Lmao!!
> 
> Is he your training partner who owns this bike?


Yea

We do a few days a week together

He is enjoying it atm...

Doubt he will stick thru course...

Not many do...

I usually kill training partners off...


----------



## Heavyassweights

big_jim_87 said:


> Yea
> 
> We do a few days a week together
> 
> He is enjoying it atm...
> 
> Doubt he will stick thru course...
> 
> Not many do...
> 
> I usually kill training partners off...


Doubt he will last if your fcuking all the plates and jizzing all over the seat. Not his motorbike seat?


----------



## big_jim_87

Heavyassweights said:


> Doubt he will last if your fcuking all the plates and jizzing all over the seat. Not his motorbike seat?


Lol

That's how you grow buddy...

Look at Kia... He fcks all sorts and he is huge!


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so... Trained on my own today... Training partner needed a "rest day"... Lol must have been the way I treated the leg press?

Any way...

Back was gonna be back and traps but ran out of time...

Will start doing traps 1st to make sure they get hit hard from now on.

Need to hit abs too...

Close grip chins

5,3,1

10

10+partials

8+partials

Shoulder width lat pull down

10

6

6

10

Bent over row

60,100,140kx10-3

180kx8 not best form...

100kx18

60x26

Plate loaded row

Single arm

25?

50?

75kx9

Double arm real squeeze

50kx?

100kx?

Close grip pull down

10

10

5x failure with 10sec rest

Cable pull over

15

15

?+partials

Job done!


----------



## big_jim_87

Chest and delts

Incline smith

60-160kx20-1 short rest

140kx5... Poor!

100kx? Lots of 1/2 reps

60kx? Lots of 1/2 reps

Db flat press

50kx8+partials

50kx7+partials

Peck deck

Stack x10 dead stop squeeze

Stack x8 dead stop squeeze

Stack x10 pump and squeeze

Chest press

1 plate x20 1/2 reps

2 plates x? 1/2 reps

2 plates x? 1/2 reps

Dips

20

5x failure 10sec rest.

Shoulder press

1 plate x20

2 plates x10

3plates x10, 2x?, 1x? 1/2reps

Lateral raise

18, 20, 22, 24kx10-8

26kx10, 22kx10, 20kx10, 18kx6+partials, 14, 12, 10, 8k x partials.

Job done!


----------



## big_jim_87

Arms

Biceps

Db curls

16,18,20,22,24,26,28kx10

30kx6+partials

Hammers

34kx6

38kx6

46kx10

50kx10

Ez bar tut

30kx7

30kx7

30kx6+static

Ez bar lean forward ss lean back curls. (30k)

5/5

5/5

5/4+ partials

Cable curls lean forward ss lean back

?/?

?/?

?/?

?/?

(lots of partials)

Triceps

Rope extensions ss rope close grip extensions

20/20

20/15

?/?

Then added on over head rope extensions

15/15/15

15/?/?

?/?/?

(lots of partials)

Straight bar under hand extensions ss over hanf press down

?/?

?/?

?/?

Over hand press down ss over head straight bar extensions

?/?

?/?

(lots of partials)

Ez over head extensions

15

15

12

12

Single arm cable cross body extensions

15

12

8

8

Job done!

Pretty fcking pumped!

Must have been all the sodium from dominos pepperoni pizza last night... Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Fcking hell 41sets on arms!

Now that's serious volume there!


----------



## Suprakill4

50kg dumbell hammer curls lol. That's ridiculous.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> 50kg dumbell hammer curls lol. That's ridiculous.


Have been able to get a lot more out in the past...

Fully loaded and doing dc style they flew up!


----------



## biglad90

Most people cant get 50kg dumbbell shoulder/chest press

Impressive to say the least mate!


----------



## big_jim_87

biglad90 said:


> Most people cant get 50kg dumbbell shoulder/chest press
> 
> Impressive to say the least mate!


Thanks bud

Always been strong...

Will start to get some vids up again soon, make this journal a bit more interesting to follow lol


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Thanks bud
> 
> Always been strong...
> 
> Will start to get some vids up again soon, make this journal a bit more interesting to follow lol


Do mate I'm bored as fcuk on here. Lol.


----------



## Galaxy

Suprakill4 said:


> Do mate I'm bored as fcuk on here. Lol.


Suttle PMSL


----------



## Heavyassweights

big_jim_87 said:


> Thanks bud
> 
> Always been strong...
> 
> Will start to get some vids up again soon, make this journal a bit more interesting to follow lol


Vids would be good, good to see those 50s curled. Prob best not to vid you fckin the plates tho, leave that private for you and your training partner.


----------



## bail

Heavyassweights said:


> Vids would be good, good to see those 50s curled. Prob best not to vid you fckin the plates tho, leave that private for you and your training partner.


Dunno mate I would quite like to see how he went about it lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Heavyassweights said:


> Vids would be good, good to see those 50s curled. Prob best not to vid you fckin the plates tho, leave that private for you and your training partner.


I'll try and get a vid of them up...

Did have one up a few journal ago...


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> Dunno mate I would quite like to see how he went about it lol


Lol... I'll show you when we get a session in bud lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so legs...

Dear God...

Extensions

20

20

10

10

Work set

100rep drop set

Was some thing like

15,10,5,5,5,5,5,5,5,?,? Had training partner push down on lots of reps towards the end... Spot me and push down... Very Tom Platz style...

Leg press 25k plates per side

5 plates x5

6x5

7x5

8x4

9x3

10x2

Work set

10x15, 9x5, 8x5, 7x5, 6x5, 5x6, 4x6, 3x10, 2x9,1x?

**** me I thought I was gonna die!

Seated hamstring curls

15

15

12

?

Leg press calf press

?

?

20

20

20

20

Floor calf raise

?

?

Job done

Im absolutely fcked!


----------



## big_jim_87

Also no wraps today...

Not sure but think wraps were actually activating my knee...


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Ok so legs...
> 
> Dear God...
> 
> Extensions
> 
> 20
> 
> 20
> 
> 10
> 
> 10
> 
> Work set
> 
> 100rep drop set
> 
> Was some thing like
> 
> 15,10,5,5,5,5,5,5,5,?,? Had training partner push down on lots of reps towards the end... Spot me and push down... Very Tom Platz style...
> 
> Leg press 25k plates per side
> 
> 5 plates x5
> 
> 6x5
> 
> 7x5
> 
> 8x4
> 
> 9x3
> 
> 10x2
> 
> Work set
> 
> 10x15, 9x5, 8x5, 7x5, 6x5, 5x6, 4x6, 3x10, 2x9,1x?
> 
> **** me I thought I was gonna die!
> 
> Seated hamstring curls
> 
> 15
> 
> 15
> 
> 12
> 
> ?
> 
> Leg press calf press
> 
> ?
> 
> ?
> 
> 20
> 
> 20
> 
> 20
> 
> 20
> 
> Floor calf raise
> 
> ?
> 
> ?
> 
> Job done
> 
> Im absolutely fcked!


Fcuking Jesus. Don't ever put me on anything like this. I simply will not do it as I think I will die.


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Also no wraps today...
> 
> Not sure but think wraps were actually activating my knee...


What ya mean activating knee? I can't leg press heavy without my Titan wraps. Knees are fcuked without them.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> What ya mean activating knee? I can't leg press heavy without my Titan wraps. Knees are fcuked without them.


Predictive tx predicted wrong... Again lol

Activating my knee... Think it pulls them out of alignment some how...

Lost sleeves... Not bothered tho


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Predictive tx predicted wrong... Again lol
> 
> Activating my knee... Think it pulls them out of alignment some how...
> 
> Lost sleeves... Not bothered tho


You've fcuking put activating again?!!!


----------



## big_jim_87

Fcking phone! Aggravating

Lol Wtf


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Fcking phone! Aggravating
> 
> Lol Wtf


Lol ffs. You make me laugh.


----------



## big_jim_87

Okidoki

Rear delts and back

Reverse fly on low incline bench

14x10

14x10

16x10

20x3

22x3

24x2

24x12+partials to 18

18x? Lots of partials and statics

Reverse cable cross (rear delts)

15

10

10+partials

10+partials, ?+partials, ?+partials, ?+partials.

Reverse grip bent row

60kx10

100kx6

140kx3

140kx10

100x20

60x20+ few statics and partials.

Close grip chins

9

7

?+partials

?+partials

Cable pull overs

15

13

10

?+partials

High angle plate loaded row (standing up lean forward on pad)

40kx12

80kx12

80kx10+partials

Close grip lat pull down

10

5xf 10sec rest.

Shoulder width pull down

12

10

Under hand

15

12

To the rear

12

10

Single arm cable low row

15

15

Job done!

Fcked!!! Wanna kip


----------



## small for now

Every workout you log seems to start of with ok or something along them lines lol


----------



## big_jim_87

small for now said:


> Every workout you log seems to start of with ok or something along them lines lol


Yes i have commented on this... I know i do it lol

Ok so, Okidoki... Etc lol


----------



## musclemate

Hey buddy, How many days are you taking off training for the wedding?


----------



## big_jim_87

musclemate said:


> Hey buddy, How many days are you taking off training for the wedding?


One


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> One


Hahaha no need to beat round the bush Jim mate


----------



## JPO

@big_jim_87 when is your wedding mate , I don't want to be texting you with questions when your stood up there at the altar ! Haha


----------



## Suprakill4

JPO said:


> @big_jim_87 when is your wedding mate , I don't want to be texting you with questions when your stood up there at the altar ! Haha


Sunday mate. I think we may be out on the p1ss on Saturday. Will have to keep him out of trouble won't I although suspect ill end up worse than him lol. Jim are you training Saturday??? I bl00dy aint and not on Monday either as I'll be in a state Sunday at night do I reckon.


----------



## JPO

Suprakill4 said:


> Sunday mate. I think we may be out on the p1ss on Saturday. Will have to keep him out of trouble won't I although suspect ill end up worse than him lol. Jim are you training Saturday??? I bl00dy aint and not on Monday either as I'll be in a state Sunday at night do I reckon.


You need to get a pump session in Saturday shoulder arms and chest hahaha that's new thing to do ain't it before you go On a night out !

Keep him out of trouble , make sure he isn't arrested .. I need his expertise over theses next couple of months haha !


----------



## Suprakill4

JPO said:


> You need to get a pump session in Saturday shoulder arms and chest hahaha that's new thing to do ain't it before you go On a night out !
> 
> Keep him out of trouble , make sure he isn't arrested .. I need his expertise over theses next couple of months haha !


Hahaha. I'll try my best but I'm a complete idiot when I'm drunk myself so no guarantees haha.


----------



## JPO

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahaha. I'll try my best but I'm a complete idiot when I'm drunk myself so no guarantees haha.


Haha ! This Dosnt sound too promising !


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Sunday mate. I think we may be out on the p1ss on Saturday. Will have to keep him out of trouble won't I although suspect ill end up worse than him lol. Jim are you training Saturday??? I bl00dy aint and not on Monday either as I'll be in a state Sunday at night do I reckon.


Yea early doors on sat...

Then make my way up to Essex.


----------



## big_jim_87

Na well be fine... Leanne is there... She will keep us under control


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Yea early doors on sat...
> 
> Then make my way up to Essex.


Ah ok mate. Don't do legs then you'll be fcuked. It will be funny seeing your baby length legs walking up the aisle it's gonna take you ages with your little steps. Lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Na well be fine... Leanne is there... She will keep us under control


Fcuk that. Ditching that wench were going out on the pull.


----------



## Dagman72

big_jim_87 said:


> Yea early doors on sat...
> 
> Then make my way up to Essex.


You getting married in essex or having a stag?


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk that. Ditching that wench were going out on the pull.


Yea last min fling... Standard for pre wedding activity... Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Dagman72 said:


> You getting married in essex or having a stag?


Married.

This is just a few sensible drinks... Lol


----------



## JPO

By the sounds of @Suprakill4 this is going to be a stag do ! I'm thinking it's gonna end up like the scenario out of hangover haha !!


----------



## big_jim_87

Well dog shyt session...

Couldn't get into it...

Decline

up to 140k and drop to 100k drop set.

Flat

Up to 100k for a couple pump sets

Incline db

50k for a few

Peck deck

Couple sets then 5xf

Lateral raise

Up to 28k then drop set every pair of dbs to 8k.

Shoulder press machine 3sets

Was hammered...

Couldn't get in to it and couldn't get angry at the weights...

Peck really fatigued... Just felt numb in the end lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Well yet another poor session...

Think its due to pre wedding nerves and stress etc...

Arms

Standing alternate curls

16-28kx10

Seated alternate curls

14-24kx10

Hammer curls

30-50kx10

Single arm preacher curl machine

12

10

Double arm

?

Cable v bar extensions ss v bar oh ext

40/20

20/15

12/8

Cable v bar ext drop set (7drops).

Oh ext 4 drops.

Standing ez bar oh ext

12

12

10

9

Single arm cable ss oh cable

?/?

?/?

?/?

?/?

Job done...

Reasonable pump...

Nothing amazing...

Now in Essex sh1thing my self about 2mo...


----------



## sauliuhas

where abouts in essex?

sesh looks ok


----------



## Dagman72

All the best for tomorrow mate. Enjoy the day with your wife to be.


----------



## big_jim_87

sauliuhas said:


> where abouts in essex?
> 
> sesh looks ok


Just off whikford way mate


----------



## big_jim_87

Dagman72 said:


> All the best for tomorrow mate. Enjoy the day with your wife to be.


Thanks mate

Once speech over with Im sure I will.


----------



## Dagman72

big_jim_87 said:


> Just off whikford way mate


Just down the road from me!!


----------



## Queenie

Congratulations on your wedding day, Jim!

Speech will be awesome!

Tissues at the ready


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Congratulations on your wedding day, Jim!
> 
> Speech will be awesome!
> 
> Tissues at the ready


We had a fair few to drink last night but thankfully he isn't rough at all. Just waiting at the venue it's ridiculously posh! Really nice.


----------



## Dagman72

Suprakill4 said:


> We had a fair few to drink last night but thankfully he isn't rough at all. Just waiting at the venue it's ridiculously posh! Really nice.


Anything down south is posh to you northerners!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Dagman72 said:


> Anything down south is posh to you northerners!!!


Ya not wrong mate!!!!!


----------



## big_jim_87

RXQueenie said:


> Congratulations on your wedding day, Jim!
> 
> Speech will be awesome!
> 
> Tissues at the ready


Thanks

Made a few cry with my 1min speech lol!

Best man speech was awesome!

Weather was amazing!

Ceremony was lovely

Venue was spot on apart from drink prices... Was only free during the food...

The Bride was beautiful


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> We had a fair few to drink last night but thankfully he isn't rough at all. Just waiting at the venue it's ridiculously posh! Really nice.


You know me mate... Dnt get ****ed and dnt get rough lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Dagman72 said:


> Anything down south is posh to you northerners!!!


Even my cockny accent is posh in comparison... According to Leanne (Supar's misses).


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Made a few cry with my 1min speech lol!
> 
> Best man speech was awesome!
> 
> Weather was amazing!
> 
> Ceremony was lovely
> 
> Venue was spot on apart from drink prices... Was only free during the food...
> 
> The Bride was beautiful


I second all of this. I may have nearly shed a tear from your speech..... Lol.

Food was awesome, free bar was awesome at meal (when I fcuking found out towards the end so had about 5 pints in that part lol). Sarah looked amazing. Ceremony was good and Sarah laughing during vows made it better lol (she was probably laughing thinking wtf am I doing marrying this guy???? Lol).

Best man speech was absolutely brilliant, so funny and pretty much summed you up mate lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Lol the giggles were because she was nearly crying... Maybe for the same reason lol


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Made a few cry with my 1min speech lol!
> 
> Best man speech was awesome!
> 
> Weather was amazing!
> 
> Ceremony was lovely
> 
> Venue was spot on apart from drink prices... Was only free during the food...
> 
> The Bride was beautiful


Awesome mate

Very glad the day went perfectly.

Congrats


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> Awesome mate
> 
> Very glad the day went perfectly.
> 
> Congrats


Thanks mate

Msg's the day before helped.


----------



## Dagman72

bail said:


> Awesome mate
> 
> Very glad the day went perfectly.
> 
> Congrats


Second that. Glad it all went well and wish you all the best for the future.

Having a honeymoon?


----------



## big_jim_87

Dagman72 said:


> Second that. Glad it all went well and wish you all the best for the future.
> 
> Having a honeymoon?


Thanks mate

Yea April... Not sure yet, Egypt, Cancun, Florida are the places we are looking at atm... Procrastinating as per usual lol


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Yea April... Not sure yet, Egypt, Cancun, Florida are the places we are looking at atm... Procrastinating as per usual lol


Like fcuk you know what procrastinating means,...... Lol!


----------



## RACK

Cancun is a great place.

Congrats on the wedding too mate


----------



## Dagman72

Suprakill4 said:


> Like fcuk you know what procrastinating means,...... Lol!


Did think that was a big word for him!!!


----------



## big_jim_87

Okidoki so legs

Pulled quad today... Not bad but lucky it wasn't a tear... Felt very deep... Now its slightly tight.

Any way

Extensions

20

10

9

10

5xf-10

Leg press

250-400k x5-2 pulled quad...

400kx1 as a tester... Felt ok but very aware of quad so didn't risk it...

300k x20 with a pause at the bottom and a squeeze at the top then drop 250,200,150,100kx15-6

Then straight in to 50k single leg.

Single leg press

25

20

20

20

Seated curls ss sldl (60k sldl)

Pump stuff really.

15/12

12/10

12/10

10/10

Calves on leg press (single leg with a big squeeze)

25

20

20

19

10min on the treadmill

Job done!


----------



## big_jim_87

Here we go

Been dieting a bit this week...

Carbs pw and ppw only so keto style nontrainin days.

Shoulders

Smith press

60kx10

60kx10

80kx10

100kx4

110kx1

120kx1

100kx10

Dead stop

100kx5 rp 1, drop to 60kx7

Bent over rear raises

16kx10

20kx10

26kx10

30kx8

Cable lateral raise

10

10

15

10

Rear raises ss Lateral raise

??

??

??

Front raises

20kx12, 16, 16, 12.

Really struggled to get a pump.

Job done!

20min walk to and from the gym for cv... Lol


----------



## mrwright

100 odd kilo at 4 foot an a *** stump you must be a beast!


----------



## Suprakill4

mrwright said:


> 100 odd kilo at 4 foot an a *** stump you must be a beast!


Fcuking animal. He makes me sick the little big cvnt. Lol.

Dieting? Pffftttt.


----------



## mrwright

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking animal. He makes me sick the little big cvnt. Lol.
> 
> Dieting? Pffftttt.


Haha

Im nearly a foot taller and would love to be 100 kilo!

Cvnt must be wider than he is tall!


----------



## Suprakill4

mrwright said:


> Haha
> 
> Im nearly a foot taller and would love to be 100 kilo!
> 
> Cvnt must be wider than he is tall!


Pretty much mate. At the weekend when he went to the bar everyone moved about a foot to the side so he could fit in lol.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Suprakill4 said:


> Pretty much mate. At the weekend when he went to the bar everyone moved about a foot to the side so he could fit in lol.


Novelty midget would be wasted on the stag doo then


----------



## mrwright

Suprakill4 said:


> Pretty much mate. At the weekend when he went to the bar everyone moved about a foot to the side so he could fit in lol.


Does he have to turn sideways to fit through doors?


----------



## big_jim_87

Lol Im not that big...

Width is an issue i want to address, hence my new shoulders day.

Thickness is good tho.


----------



## sauliuhas

No traps in shoulders day?


----------



## Dan94

In


----------



## big_jim_87

sauliuhas said:


> No traps in shoulders day?


Nah

I might do em on back day


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so back day

shrugs (on smith)

60kx10

100kx10

140kx10

180kx6

220kx10

180kx15

140kx20

Db shrugs

50kx20

50kx15

50kx15

50kx15+5 fast reps

Single arm plate loaded row

25kx10

50kx10

75kx6

100kx12

Close grip chins

10

8

7+p

Single arm low cable row

10

10

10

10

Pull over machine

15

12

12

10

Job done!

Basically what Im doing on lots of the lighter sets is slow reps squeezing hard to make the weight feel harder then as the weight increases the reps speed up SLIGHTLY and squeeze is shorter.

Basically keeping the intensity high in every set and not just using them as warm up sets as you lot know I usually do.

So basically where Id be doing one work set usually and a few warm ups or prep sets to get ready for the top set now Im using these sets as almost work sets.


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so chest...

Was ****

Couldn't warm up joints at all today

Smith press

60kx10

60kx10

80kx10

100kx5

120kx3

140kx1 just didn't feel right...

So

100kx15 very slow with an almighty squeeze 10sec rest then another 5 same style.

Flat db press

50kx13

50kx6

Peck deck

10

8

6

Just squeezed it so hard i hit failure very early lol felt very good tho.

Chest press

15

15

12

11

Cable cross over

15

15

13

10,?,?,? Drop set

Dips

15

10

10 rp? rp?

10min tread mill and 20min walk home.

Job done!

Poor start but eventually had a great mm connection.

Was very pumped considering id only had 70g of carbs yesterday pw and none all day till pw again.

Had a little cheat tonight with a dvd.

Watched the hunger games 2 with my Wife lol

Good films these...


----------



## Dagman72

With your wife. Sounds funny!!


----------



## big_jim_87

Dagman72 said:


> With your wife. Sounds funny!!


Lol i know


----------



## Suprakill4

With my wife. Lol. Great films arnt they!!!! We went to cinema to see em. She has read all the books and can't wait for next one. There's two more.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> With my wife. Lol. Great films arnt they!!!! We went to cinema to see em. She has read all the books and can't wait for next one. There's two more.


Thought number one was good as it had a start and a finish but number two ends what felt like mid film... Still good tho


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Thought number one was good as it had a start and a finish but number two ends what felt like mid film... Still good tho


The last part is split into two different films so likely that will happen again with the next one.


----------



## small for now

Next ones November 16th I think, tash decided to read the books and looks like it's only gonna get better... If they follow the books that is


----------



## tyz123

Subbed mate


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok arms yesterday

Can't remember wtf i did but think it was an ok session.

Today was back and traps

Bent row (not in the mood to go heavy so just pump n squeeze day really)

60kx10

60kx10

100kx10

120kx10

140kx16

60x20 (few static holds on squeeze)

60x20 (few statics again)

Lat ppl down shoulder width

10

10

8

12

Low cable row single arm

12

12

12

12

Cable pull over

10

10

10

15

Seated db shrugs (big squeeze)

50kx25

50kx21

Standing (big squeeze)

50kx25

50kx23

Job Done!


----------



## big_jim_87

diet or dehydration got me today... Felt very sick pw...

Not like typical pw sick... Really sh1tty kinda sick... Had to come hone and drink and lay on sofa for 30min... So pw food was late... Not that its that important as Id had intra aminos.


----------



## big_jim_87

big_jim_87 said:


> Ok arms yesterday


No it wast it was legs lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Legs was

Extensions

20

20

15

12

10

9

7

Leg press

250kx10

300kx10

350kx5

375kx3

425kx3

475kx1

525kx1

575kx15

Single leg extensions

20

20

20

Lying hamstring curls

?

?

?

?

Standing calf press

?

Ss with floor standing raises

?/?

?/?

?/?

20min treadmill

Job done!


----------



## tyz123

What's with the ? Marks bro haha


----------



## big_jim_87

tyz123 said:


> What's with the ? Marks bro haha


Can't remember


----------



## tyz123

Thought so haha


----------



## Matthew5

Hi jim, been following this journal closely, some pretty intense workouts there!! Can I ask what intra Aminos you take? Any particular product you use? Not used anything intra before! Cheers


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> No it wast it was legs lol


PMSL. First sign of madness talking to yourself mate :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Matthew5 said:


> Hi jim, been following this journal closely, some pretty intense workouts there!! Can I ask what intra Aminos you take? Any particular product you use? Not used anything intra before! Cheers


No you can't!

Its a secret!

Lol I use all tpw products as I have used many others but found these to be the best quality and tasting.

I have 10g creatine, 10g bcaa, 10g eaa, 20g glutamine.

When Im pushing for gains I'll add some simple carbs.


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> PMSL. First sign of madness talking to yourself mate :lol:


Went mad yrs ago mate!

It comes in handy with this game, look at big Ron and Lee Priest... Two of the best bbers ever imo and both nuts...


----------



## Matthew5

big_jim_87 said:


> No you can't!
> 
> Its a secret!
> 
> Lol I use all tpw products as I have used many others but found these to be the best quality and tasting.
> 
> I have 10g creatine, 10g bcaa, 10g eaa, 20g glutamine.
> 
> When Im pushing for gains I'll add some simple carbs.


Thank you!! :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so just going through motions until I get home from honeymoon then its on!

But for today

Every thing was slow with an almighty squeeze.

Incline db press

Few warm ups then 50k x11.

Flat 50kx10, 6.

Peck dec

8

8

6

6

Dips

20

18

15

Incline chest press

12

12

12

10

Chest press

12

12

12

12

Cable cross over

12

12

10

?

Think that was it

Job done!


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Ok so just going through motions until I get home from honeymoon then its on!
> 
> But for today
> 
> Every thing was slow with an almighty squeeze.
> 
> Incline db press
> 
> Few warm ups then 50k x11.
> 
> Flat 50kx10, 6.
> 
> Peck dec
> 
> 8
> 
> 8
> 
> 6
> 
> 6
> 
> Dips
> 
> 20
> 
> 18
> 
> 15
> 
> Incline chest press
> 
> 12
> 
> 12
> 
> 12
> 
> 10
> 
> Chest press
> 
> 12
> 
> 12
> 
> 12
> 
> 12
> 
> Cable cross over
> 
> 12
> 
> 12
> 
> 10
> 
> ?
> 
> Think that was it
> 
> Job done!


Through the motions..... 50's for nearly 30 reps lol

Anywhere nice for the honeymoon?


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> Through the motions..... 50's for nearly 30 reps lol
> 
> Anywhere nice for the honeymoon?


Lol when fully loaded and training more explosive i can rep them for loads more lol

Egypt in the end... Wanted cancun but i felt that 9hr flight was too much for 7day's

Were going to Hilton as iv a few mates that have said its really nice.


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol when fully loaded and training more explosive i can rep them for loads more lol
> 
> Egypt in the end... Wanted cancun but i felt that 9hr flight was too much for 7day's
> 
> Were going to Hilton as iv a few mates that have said its really nice.


Very nice mate! Taking the wee one?


----------



## Wardy33

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol when fully loaded and training more explosive i can rep them for loads more lol
> 
> Egypt in the end... Wanted cancun but i felt that 9hr flight was too much for 7day's
> 
> Were going to Hilton as iv a few mates that have said its really nice.


Just a tip, if u haven't booked yet. My colleague goes 4 x a year to Sensatori and rates it best hotel in sharm..


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> Very nice mate! Taking the wee one?


On my honeymoon... No mate lol

Have plans that dnt need interruption lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Wardy33 said:


> Just a tip, if u haven't booked yet. My colleague goes 4 x a year to Sensatori and rates it best hotel in sharm..


Going Sunday mate... Booked on Monday lol

Thanks any way


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> On my honeymoon... No mate lol
> 
> Have plans that dnt need interruption lol


Sight seeing?

:lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> Sight seeing?
> 
> :lol:


Seen it all before tho... Lol


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Seen it all before tho... Lol


Erm.... Going to local pharmacies :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> Erm.... Going to local pharmacies :lol:


Na white man will always get ripped off or fed fakes...

Not that it makes any diff to me as Im natty


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Na white man will always get ripped off or fed fakes...
> 
> Not that it makes any diff to me as Im natty


Natty...You're pre natty mate lol

Well I hope you enjoy the honeymoon mate :beer:


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> Natty...You're pre natty mate lol
> 
> Well I hope you enjoy the honeymoon mate :beer:


Thanks bud


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so no gym...

Diet for the last few days has been lower cals but a bit random and not much structure...

I find it hard to keep focused when I know have interruptions like wedding and honeymoon etc

So Im chilling till honeymoon is over.

Keep getting bursts of motivation to compete then think na... Cba lol also not happy with gains and feel like my yr off has had so many interruptions like hernia, hernia op and recovery, wedding, honeymoon etc so feel like if not really pushed since last Sep/Oct just before my op.

Iv Deffo gained but not as much as i could if id kept focus.

Thing is when your a dad and have a wedding on the horizon bbing kinda gets put on a back burner...

Right through wedding prep i was away most weekends missing sessions and meals etc.

Any way just a few thought i have had lately.

I will have my game face on when back so comp or not I'll be on it big time!

Will see how i feel when I get back... Have until maybe July to decide on prep maybe later if i keep it tight.

Im in ok nik atm... So well see how messy my honeymoon gets lol

Any way just thought id post it as the wife is sick and tiered of hearing me talk about myself lol


----------



## GetSuperBig

buddy...quick one..

When you're bulking...guessing you keep it cleanish food wise?

I always start to bulk then like think ohh god im losing my abs grrr...so like stop...then restart so i probably dont gain.. If one if wanting to gain size and muscle then i guess you should go on a good bulk or a good year or two years and gradually keep increasing food etc..?

I've done it consistently for a few months but saw no like size changes that were noteable apart from a bit more water etc so just gave up


----------



## big_jim_87

GetSuperBig said:


> buddy...quick one..
> 
> When you're bulking...guessing you keep it cleanish food wise?
> 
> I always start to bulk then like think ohh god im losing my abs grrr...so like stop...then restart so i probably dont gain.. If one if wanting to gain size and muscle then i guess you should go on a good bulk or a good year or two years and gradually keep increasing food etc..?
> 
> I've done it consistently for a few months but saw no like size changes that were noteable apart from a bit more water etc so just gave up


I go through phases...

Lately its been 1/2 assed but when Im on it, like i will be from now on as no reason not to, I will keep it clean and plenty of...

Try and time the bulk of my carbs around training (for me that's morning), Fats will come in later in the day.

Id suggest keeping carbs and fats separate, and pro even spread (maybe little more pw) through the day.

Carbs pre/intra/pw

Fat other meals.


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so will updated how honeymoon went later but trained chest today.

So...

Db press

30kx20

34kx15

38kx13

42k, 46k dbs are missing as broken.

50kx5

Work sets

50kx15

50kx9

50kx7

Dips/peck deck super set

20/20

20/12

15rp-5/10

Incline press machine

20

15

Failure sets

20

10

15

8

Job done!

Felt good

massive pump

Now pecks are so dead that when i flex they are soft as relaxed.

Nice doms 2mo Im sure.


----------



## GetSuperBig

Haha. Brutal.

Are you a fan of DoggCrapp training mate?

It seems like one of the best methods for getting stronger and progressively overloading to add size


----------



## big_jim_87

GetSuperBig said:


> Haha. Brutal.
> 
> Are you a fan of DoggCrapp training mate?
> 
> It seems like one of the best methods for getting stronger and progressively overloading to add size


Yea I use the system or my version of the system a lot.

Been very low volume for months on end and now feel i need a change.

There are a couple of faults with the standard dc (imo), i address this in my personal method.

Basically increasing the volume every 4-6weeks.

Cause trauma with dc rest pause then stretch to open up the facia then pump as much blood in there as poss using aminos and carbs intra workout.

I like this approach far more then standard dc.

I also add in pre exhaust to the system with same principals in mind.

Atm Im focussing quite a lot on blood flow and volume.

Feeding the body aminos as i do this.

Have taken this approach in the past and it was very good!


----------



## GetSuperBig

I'd agree with you

I think like on chest I love decline as it takes my shoulders out of it.

So I'd use that for 2 rest pause sets of a slightly higher rep range to avoid injuries and that would be the exercise I log...to progress on.

Then I'd add in like flies etc and another like you mentioned and pump the blood in there

As long as i progress on that exercise then my chest should grow in theory providing the nutrition is adequate

However....you're strong anyway so can probably utilise the high volume...for those who aren't as strong lower volume may work better to build strength up too.


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so back

Close grip chins with a squeeze at the top.

4

3

1

15+partials

9+partials

7+partials

Plate load row (single arm)

25kx10

50kx10

75kx6

100kx2

100kx10, 75kx8, 50kx10, 25kx13 (every set had partials on the end)

Bent over row

60kx20

100kx20

100kx? Real hard squeeze and pause at top.

60kx? Real hard squeeze and pause at top.

Single arm low cable row

12 squeezing

12 squeezing

10 squeezing

10 heavy

12 squeezing

15 pump reps

Was gonna do traps but saw my mate who hadn't seen since his daughter was born a few weeks back so stopped and had a catch up and went cold so sacked it off and left lol.

So job done!


----------



## big_jim_87

@R0BLET i made the gym in the end lol fck her being sick I had a back to make grow!


----------



## tyz123

big_jim_87 said:


> @R0BLET i made the gym in the end lol fck her being sick I had a back to make grow!


Ha thought Jim was going to be staying home with his newly wedded ill wife haha :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

tyz123 said:


> Ha thought Jim was going to be staying home with his newly wedded ill wife haha :lol:


She is well aware of Jims priorities mate. Lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

tyz123 said:


> Ha thought Jim was going to be staying home with his newly wedded ill wife haha :lol:


So did I... Then i got the hump and hit the gym lol


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> @R0BLET i made the gym in the end lol fck her being sick I had a back to make grow!


PMSL. It's not like she's your wife or anything is it :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok legs

Felt a little off today so went for massive pre exhaust.

Lying ham curls

10

10

10

Work set

really squeeze last 3 reps as hard as poss

12

10

9 rp 6 +partials

Inner thigh machine

33

22

Work sets

11

10

10 spotted my self last few

Extensions

20

Work set

20

18

15

13 rp partials to real failure

Leg press

5x25k plates per side

10

Ten breaths

10

Ten breaths

10

Ten breaths

10

Ten breaths

10 failure

Ten breaths

10 spotted last couple

Ten breaths

10 spotted last couple

Single leg press

2x25k plates per side

Pump stuff really

10

10

10

Job done will do calves another day.

Very diff to usual but good pump and felt like a very effective workout.


----------



## big_jim_87

Arms...

Had a bash at some thing sim to the Flex Lewis tricep workout.

Few pump sets to warm up.

Rope extns, close grip, over head, bar press downs, under hand grip 20rep on each.

Ended up needing to drop set a few times to hit rep range and the odd set only hit 15reps.

Was ok... Nothing amazing...

Single arm cable extensions

20

20 (lots of partial to hit 20)

Overhead ez bar extensions

15

15

15 (lots of partials)


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so had a little nap so ill update the rest...

All really controlled with a squeeze

Biceps

Standing alternate db curls

30

20

18

18

Standing ez bar

10

10

10

Preacher machine

Single arm

10

10 +partials

10 +partials

Double arm

10

10 +partials

10 +partials

Job done!

Pump was good

Arms are dead! Can't do any thing... Can't even move em properly with empty hands lol getting dry after shower was a challenge...

Ok workout all in all.


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok

Chest and delts

Flat db press

30kx30

34x20

38kx15

All the dbs in between are still missing/broken

50kx5

Work sets

50kx19

50kx13 +partials

50kx9 +partials

Dips/peck deck ss

30/15

20/12 +partials

15rp5/9 +partials

Incline chest press machine

?

?

?

?

All I can remember is it was high rep low rep high rep low rep.

Lateral raise (partials on most sets)

16kx20

18kx15

20kx10

22kx10

26kx10

Lateral raise (to hands above head)

10kx10+partials

10kx7+partials

Plate loaded shoulder press 20k a side/lateral raise 12k dbs ss

20/13

18/10

15+partials/9+partials

Job done!

Pumped to fuk!

Felt good apart from niggle in right delt but this is old and comes and goes.

Looked pretty full in gym with a pump.

All in all good session.


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so today-

Back

Close grip chins

3,2,1

Work set

Every rep has a pause and a squeeze at the top.

12

9

7

Bent rows

60kx15

100kx12

140kx10

100kx? Pause and squeeze

60kx18 pause and squeeze

Plate load rows (single arm)

Squeeze and slow negatives.

25kx20

50kx12

75kx12

50kx10

Low cable row

20

15

12

Cable pull overs

15

13

12

Cable crunches

20

Pause and squeeze at peek contraction.

30

30

30

Job done!

Wasn't really feeling it tbh...

Had to wait in for a delivery so threw me right off as would have trained about 1-2hr earlier otherwise.

Still good session I guess

Lots of squeezing, felt good... Pump wasn't as good as it has been but just one of them days i guess.


----------



## big_jim_87

Got bad guts...

Been going around last few weeks but usually accompanied by vomiting so lets hope i dnt get that as i have George all day 2mo...

Should be going to the park etc


----------



## big_jim_87

Been making Easter bunny cakes lol










And eating chock moose










Lol kids are awesome... Well mine is lol


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Been making Easter bunny cakes lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And eating chock moose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol kids are awesome... Well mine is lol


Lol!!! Did he ever play with the present much that we bought him?


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol!!! Did he ever play with the present much that we bought him?


Na that went in the bin the min you left lol


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Na that went in the bin the min you left lol


The ungrateful little, 3 foot tall tw4t!!!! (you, not George)


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> The ungrateful little, 3 foot tall tw4t!!!! (you, not George)


Lol was gonna say he loved it...


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok arms

Triceps

Warmed up with a few various Rom sets then

Giant sets cable rope wide grip, rope close grip, over head extension, under hand extension, over hand press down.

Various orders... Mixed em up, 20 reps each.

5 sets, weight and rep speed varied.

Some sets were rp or drop set in order to hit target rep range.

Single arm cable extension

5,8,10 left arm right arm no rest

12

12

12+partial to 33

Skull crushers

30kx15, 12, ?+cgp till failure

Dips machine

20

20

16rp 22

Biceps

Single arm preacher

20

15+partial

10+partial

Double arm

20

15+partial

10+partial

Rope hammer curls

30

20

20

18

16

Job done!

Like this kinda workout...

Nice pump


----------



## big_jim_87

Legs...

Lying ham curls

10

10

10

Work set

10 slow big squeeze

9 slow big squeeze

7 slow big squeeze + partials

Outer thigh machine

40

30

20

18

Inner thigh machines

20

12

?+ partials

Leg press (this felt very diff after all the pre exhaust)

10

10

7

Work set

10

10 breaths

10

10 breaths

10

10 breaths

10

10 breaths

10

10 breaths

10

10 breaths

10 last couple spotted

Single leg press

20,20,20 no rest just r, l, r, l etc.

Standing calves

20

18

15

12+ partials

Job done

Funny old session...

Nearly threw up after the 7x10 with 10sec rest sets...

And then again pw...

So twice ended up in bogs handing over the sink with cold tap running on my head...

Bit diff to the typical but felt like an effective session.


----------



## big_jim_87

Oh and

Decline crunches

30

20

20

Job done!

Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok chest and delts

Flat db press

30kx20

34kx20

38kx10

50kx5

Work sets

50kx27.5

50kx17.5

50kx12.5

Was pleased with these

Pec deck ss chest press machine

12/20

12/15+partials

?/?+lots of partials

Incline press machine

15

18+partials

Lateral raise

18,20,22,24,26kx10

Lateral raise to above head/smith press/lateral raise

10/10/10

8/5/10

5/12/10

Press/raise/press

10/8/? (lots of partials)

Job done!


----------



## big_jim_87

Okidokidooo!

Back

Close grip pull ups (aim is 12rep max with body weight, if more then 12reps squeeze and pause isn't hard and long enough)

3

2

1

Work set

11.5

9

6.5

One arm pl row

25kx20

50kx10

75kx5

100kx2

Work set

100kx12+ partial to 16

50kx?

Bent over row (very slow with a squeeze and pause)

60kx20

100kx15+partial to?

60kx16+partial to?

(felt really good)

Single arm bb bent row

15

15

Meadows row

15

Cable pull over

15

15

13

12

Cable crunches

4-5sets of various reps

Job done

Felt good...

Nothing crazy heavy but i really felt lats this week... Much better then last week.


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Okidokidooo!
> 
> Back
> 
> Close grip pull ups (aim is 12rep max with body weight, if more then 12reps squeeze and pause isn't hard and long enough)
> 
> 3
> 
> 2
> 
> 1
> 
> Work set
> 
> 11.5
> 
> 9
> 
> 6.5
> 
> One arm pl row
> 
> 25kx20
> 
> 50kx10
> 
> 75kx5
> 
> 100kx2
> 
> Work set
> 
> 100kx12+ partial to 16
> 
> 50kx?
> 
> Bent over row (very slow with a squeeze and pause)
> 
> 60kx20
> 
> 100kx15+partial to?
> 
> 60kx16+partial to?
> 
> (felt really good)
> 
> Single arm bb bent row
> 
> 15
> 
> 15
> 
> Meadows row
> 
> 15
> 
> Cable pull over
> 
> 15
> 
> 15
> 
> 13
> 
> 12
> 
> Cable crunches
> 
> 4-5sets of various reps
> 
> Job done
> 
> Felt good...
> 
> Nothing crazy heavy but i really felt lats this week... Much better then last week.


Is there a ladder in the gym so you can reach the pull up bar


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Is there a ladder in the gym so you can reach the pull up bar


No. He has one of his skivvies kneel on the floor so he can stand in them. Poor frodo. Lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Is there a ladder in the gym so you can reach the pull up bar


When your as muscular as me the equipment comes to you...

You'll realise this one day if you stay consistent mate


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> No. He has one of his skivvies kneel on the floor so he can stand in them. Poor frodo. Lol.


That reminds me, we training on weekend?


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> That reminds me, we training on weekend?


Up to you mate. Moved just outside Sheffield so will let you know postcode for satnav or details for train station.


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> When your as *short* as me the equipment comes to you *when you get a leg up from a chick in the gym*...
> 
> You'll realise this one day if you stay consistent mate


Edited for reality.


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Edited for reality.


Good way to break the ice tho right... Most women are intimidated by big guns... You'll realise this one day... Actually its Tricep that scare women... You might never find out lol!


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Up to you mate. Moved just outside Sheffield so will let you know postcode for satnav or details for train station.


Okidoki mate

Will be in the car any way


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok...

Arms...

Triceps

Warm up with various ROM and stretching

Giant sets

Under hand grip extensions

Over hand grip extensions

Rope wide grip extensions

Rope close grip extensions

Rope over head extensions

20reps on each exercise, needed a rest pause or several rest pauses in order to complete all reps on each set... So was failing from about mid way through the giant set and pushed on with rest pause.

Over head ez bar extension

30kx30

30kx21

30kx13+partials to 20

Preacher curls (machine)

Do this at three different positions with 10reps each so total 30 reps per set. X3

Single arm

10+partial

10+partial

10+partial

Double arm

10+partial to 20

10+partial to 20

Single arm cable curls

10

3+Partial to 10

Rope hammer curls (pulling rope apart as wide as poss)

20+partial to 30

16+partial to 20

13+partial to 20

Job done!

Pumped to absolute ****!

Guns looked huge...


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Ok...
> 
> Arms...
> 
> Triceps
> 
> Warm up with various ROM and stretching
> 
> Giant sets
> 
> Under hand grip extensions
> 
> Over hand grip extensions
> 
> Rope wide grip extensions
> 
> Rope close grip extensions
> 
> Rope over head extensions
> 
> 20reps on each exercise, needed a rest pause or several rest pauses in order to complete all reps on each set... So was failing from about mid way through the giant set and pushed on with rest pause.
> 
> Over head ez bar extension
> 
> 30kx30
> 
> 30kx21
> 
> 30kx13+partials to 20
> 
> Preacher curls (machine)
> 
> Do this at three different positions with 10reps each so total 30 reps per set. X3
> 
> Single arm
> 
> 10+partial
> 
> 10+partial
> 
> 10+partial
> 
> Double arm
> 
> 10+partial to 20
> 
> 10+partial to 20
> 
> Single arm cable curls
> 
> 10
> 
> 3+Partial to 10
> 
> Rope hammer curls (pulling rope apart as wide as poss)
> 
> 20+partial to 30
> 
> 16+partial to 20
> 
> 13+partial to 20
> 
> Job done!
> 
> Pumped to absolute ****!
> 
> Guns looked huge...


Your arms were bigger than your head lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Your arms were bigger than your head lol.


Shhhhhhhhh now every one will wanna see pic lol


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Shhhhhhhhh now every one will wanna see pic lol


Tough. Your under wraps lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Tough. Your under wraps lol.


Lol

Tightly...


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so

Legs day

Extensions

warm up

x4 high rep sets

Work sets

High rep with a squeeze

Triple rp with a squeeze

Smith squat (1st wk back)

60kx10

100kx10

140kx10

180kx12

Leg press

10

10

30 rp 16 rp 9.

Then I felt so ****ing sick all I could do was some lying hams with a rest pause but added inner thigh machine for high reps too...

Ham curls

10

10

10

10

9

? Lots of partials

Inner thigh

2x 20-30reps

Then sacked off calves and went to toilet and run cold water on my head n face... Was very close to being sick lol phoned up Sarah "come get me quick I feel sick!" lol

I dnt mind pushing to this point but regret it every bloody time! Lol

Job done!


----------



## big_jim_87

Then felt ill all day...

Only posting now as been up all night on toilet ffs


----------



## RowRow

I would say a slanderous comment about it being impressive seeing such a short man lift such large weight but I'm afraid you will hurt me.

I'm not as full of myself as @Chelsea!

I have a question though. I have really poor min muscle connection with my left side since pulling my arm tendon a while ago. Can you think of anything to help?


----------



## big_jim_87

RowRow said:


> I would say a slanderous comment about it being impressive seeing such a short man lift such large weight but I'm afraid you will hurt me.
> 
> I'm not as full of myself as @Chelsea!
> 
> I have a question though. I have really poor min muscle connection with my left side since pulling my arm tendon a while ago. Can you think of anything to help?


Lol

All id say is go a little lighter then usual and focus on connection to both sides.


----------



## Chelsea

RowRow said:


> I would say a slanderous comment about it being impressive seeing such a short man lift such large weight but I'm afraid you will hurt me.
> 
> I'm not as full of myself as @Chelsea!
> 
> I have a question though. I have really poor min muscle connection with my left side since pulling my arm tendon a while ago. Can you think of anything to help?


Ahhh....you know me too well :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Okidokidoo!

Chest and delts

Flat DB press

30kx25

34kx20

36kx15

50kx5

Work sets

50kx27 (no improvement on last week... But was ill over weekend)

50kx14

50kx9

Dips ss peck deck

27/16

23/12

?/? Lots of partials

Pl shoulder press ss lateral raise

15/15

15/10

15/10

Late raise, press, raise- 15,?,?

Job done!

Less volume as thought it best as been ill etc

Will bring it back up over the course of the week


----------



## big_jim_87

Okalydokalydoodidlydidallydiddiddidallydo Backdiddaliack day!

Bent over row

60kx15

100kx10

140kx5

Work sets

180kx21

140kx12

100kx15

60kx20 (every 5th rep was paused at peek contraction)

60kx15 (every 5th rep was paused at peek contraction)

Pload single arm row

25kx10 paused

50kx10 paused

75kx12

Close grip chins (all with a squeeze at peek contraction)

10

Super set with lat pull down

7/12

4/10

Single arm low cable row

12

12

12

Cable pull over

15

15

13

Job done!

Better mind muscle connection this week then previous...

All in all ok session


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> So Back
> 
> Bent over row
> 
> 60kx15
> 
> 100kx10
> 
> 140kx5
> 
> Work sets
> 
> 180kx21
> 
> 140kx12
> 
> 100kx15
> 
> 60kx20 (every 5th rep was paused at peek contraction)
> 
> 60kx15 (every 5th rep was paused at peek contraction)
> 
> Pload single arm row
> 
> 25kx10 paused
> 
> 50kx10 paused
> 
> 75kx12
> 
> Close grip chins (all with a squeeze at peek contraction)
> 
> 10
> 
> Super set with lat pull down
> 
> 7/12
> 
> 4/10
> 
> Single arm low cable row
> 
> 12
> 
> 12
> 
> 12
> 
> Cable pull over
> 
> 15
> 
> 15
> 
> 13
> 
> Job done!
> 
> Better mind muscle connection this week then previous...
> 
> All in all ok session


Where the fcuk is the signature post opener - okilydokilydoooo? Ya like fcuking Ned Flanders lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Where the fcuk is the signature post opener - okilydokilydoooo? Ya like fcuking Ned Flanders lol


Lol sorry dudarino

Will make sure I get the okaly dokaly's in there...

Will edit now


----------



## big_jim_87

Job Done!


----------



## sean 162

Crazy weights and reps . Inspirational. Whats the bodyweight upto now?

Without brown nosing too much. Always kept an eye out for ur posts and journals . I like ur work ethic. And the say it how it is no bs approach lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

sean 162 said:


> Crazy weights and reps . Inspirational. Whats the bodyweight upto now?
> 
> Without brown nosing too much. Always kept an eye out for ur posts and journals . I like ur work ethic. And the say it how it is no bs approach lol.


Lol

Bw was 105.8k today... Im leaner then I have been and not using as many watery compounds as usual.

I think Im deffo at my biggest ever...

Few ppl who have seen pics have agreed on this.

Looking forward to competing in NABBA this yr... Going up for the show on the 10th to have a gander at the standard and how its run etc...


----------



## hilly

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol
> 
> Bw was 105.8k today... Im leaner then I have been and not using as many watery compounds as usual.
> 
> I think Im deffo at my biggest ever...
> 
> Few ppl who have seen pics have agreed on this.
> 
> Looking forward to competing in NABBA this yr... Going up for the show on the 10th to have a gander at the standard and how its run etc...


Whsts a days eating looking like currently bud


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> Whsts a days eating looking like currently bud


Varies bud...

Main sources are

Whey

Hydro whey

Chicken

Steak

Bcaa, eaa, creatine, glutamine

Potato

Pasta

Rice flour

Dextrose

Malto

Odd sauces etc.

Not mega cals tbh about 5-5.5k

Usually only hit 5-6 intakes a day plus the intra shake.

Would like to have more intake but too time consuming with my life style atm...


----------



## big_jim_87

Okalydokalydoo!

Arms on Thursday

Triceps

Few warm up sets with various rep rom (bit like 21s)

Cables giant set 5 rotations

Under hang grip extn 20

Over hand grip extn 20

Rope wide grip extn 20

Rope close grip extn 20

Rope over head extn 20 +5 cheat reps.

1st rotation went straight through but all following rotations needed several rest pauses to hit the target rep range...

Rest pause 5 breaths

Single arm cable extension

15,15,? Partial reps

Over head ez bar extension

30x20,15,? Lots of partial reps

Biceps

Db curls

14kx40

16kx30

18kx20

Ez bar curls

30kx7,7,? Lots of partial reps

Single arm preacher machine curls

30,20,12,? Lots of partial reps

Double arm

?,?,? Lots of partial reps

Was gonna do a hammer type move but gym was rammed so ****ed off home.

Job done!

Massive pump

Love this routine...

Think Im gonna incorporate some sort of free weight move in to the giant set...

Maybe a free weight giant set...

Will have a think and a play but this Tricep routine is very good.

Feel like my arms and chest have responded to training the best using this style...


----------



## big_jim_87

Right... Ok... Feel sick

Legs...

Extensions (with a pause at peek contraction)

25

20

15

55rep rest pause set

squeeze on the 1st rp set then after just repped it out.

Rest pause was 5breaths.

Smith squats

60kx6

100kx6

140kx6

180kx2

200kx12

Smith squats ss leg press

10/10

15/15 this set was agony!

15/15 and again... Felt so sick

Lying ham curls

10

10

10

Stack-10rep rest pause (10breaths) as many sets as it takes to fail before 10rep

10,10,8.5.

Standing calf raise

15

15

15

?

?

Job done!

Few min on bike just to pump but **** me I felt sick...

So done about 3min and sacked it right off...

Good session...

Still wiped out...

Feel dead...

Can't wait for the doms lol

Will maybe foam roll or get the wife to massage em... With a rolling pin lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Oh dear


----------



## mal

big_jim_87 said:


> Oh dear


looking swole mate....massive guns.


----------



## Galaxy

big_jim_87 said:


> Oh dear


Forgot to block out you ugly head was it mate..........lol

looking huge mate esp arms (can't see f'all else ha), what weight are you at now?


----------



## big_jim_87

Galaxy said:


> Forgot to block out you ugly head was it mate..........lol
> 
> looking huge mate esp arms (can't see f'all else ha), what weight are you at now?


105k odd...

Lol yea realised how ugly I was so took it down


----------



## Bad Alan

Where's the pic gone  look huge Jim even through the tshirt can see how big and dense those arms are. Cartoon like!


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> 105k odd...
> 
> Lol yea realised how ugly I was so took it down


Don't forget how ginger you are too!!

Put it back up you clown I didn't see it. Or what's app it over.


----------



## sxbarnes

How have I missed this? Subbed Jimbo:thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87

Lol just attention seeking really...

Wanted every one to say "Jim were did pic go? We loved it and want more... But we want your cock out" etc etc


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Don't forget how ginger you are too!!
> 
> Put it back up you clown I didn't see it. Or what's app it over.


Taken care of the ginge...

Just a beard now... Lol


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol just attention seeking really...
> 
> Wanted every one to say "Jim were did pic go? We loved it and want more... But we want your cock out" etc etc


Big cùnt !!


----------



## C.Hill

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol just attention seeking really...
> 
> Wanted every one to say "Jim were did pic go? We loved it and want more... But we want your cock out" etc etc


Thought I'd seen you somewhere...









How's Dorothy? 

Haha fcuk man you've put some size on! Scary cnut lol


----------



## big_jim_87

C.Hill said:


> Thought I'd seen you somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's Dorothy?
> 
> Haha fcuk man you've put some size on! Scary cnut lol


Lol

Actually I did audition for the part of the little guy on the right but they said I was too short n ugly... So I thought **** you lot and joined the gym, the rest is history as they say...

Dorothy Is fine but I rape toto on a semi regular basis depending on how often the wife lets me in...


----------



## big_jim_87

Okidoki

Today is chest and delts

Chest

Bench press

60kx20

100kx10

120kx6

140kx1

Work sets

140kx10, 100kx5, 60kx? Just repped out to utter failure with partial reps till spotter had to pull bar off my chest and rack it him self lol

60kx24 1/2 reps

Rest pause

60kx12 1/2 reps

Really burnt them peck out!

Cable cross over

9

12

15

Dips ss peck deck

25/12

?/9

Peck deck ss chest press 1/2reps

11/25

9/20

Delts

Giant set

Lat raises all way to top, smith press, lat raises to par.

4sets no idea on reps lol just ****ing hurt!

Rear delts on cable

15

15

15

15

Job done!

Felt really good and pumped


----------



## Heavyassweights

big_jim_87 said:


> Okidoki
> 
> Today is chest and delts
> 
> Chest
> 
> Bench press
> 
> 60kx20
> 
> 100kx10
> 
> 120kx6
> 
> 140kx1
> 
> Work sets
> 
> 140kx10, 100kx5, 60kx? Just repped out to utter failure with partial reps till spotter had to pull bar off my chest and rack it him self lol
> 
> 60kx24 1/2 reps
> 
> Rest pause
> 
> 60kx12 1/2 reps
> 
> Really burnt them peck out!
> 
> Cable cross over
> 
> 9
> 
> 12
> 
> 15
> 
> Dips ss peck deck
> 
> 25/12
> 
> ?/9
> 
> Peck deck ss chest press 1/2reps
> 
> 11/25
> 
> 9/20
> 
> Delts
> 
> Giant set
> 
> Lat raises all way to top, smith press, lat raises to par.
> 
> 4sets no idea on reps lol just ****ing hurt!
> 
> Rear delts on cable
> 
> 15
> 
> 15
> 
> 15
> 
> 15
> 
> Job done!
> 
> Felt really good and pumped


great warm up, so what was your actual workout? lol

your volume to weight us unreal, do you ever do minimal reps with heavier weights?


----------



## big_jim_87

Heavyassweights said:


> great warm up, so what was your actual workout? lol
> 
> your volume to weight us unreal, do you ever do minimal reps with heavier weights?


Lol

Not really Any more...

Injury waiting to happen for me as my body dnt seem built for low reps...


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so missed a few updates...

Arms with Keiron on sat

Typical arm session as of late

Chest on Monday

Highlights were 50k db flat press for 30reps plus 2 spotted (i press Big Ron style).

And every one commenting on how huge I looked...

Back today

Highlights included 180kx15 bent over row and every one commenting on how huge I looked...

Starting to see a trend here...

Think iv made some good progress as if late.

Bw has been as high as 109.8k mid day weigh in but had been cheating and over weekend and sodium intake was very high!

Since then iv managed to get it down to 107.5k in the am after a poo.

Was very uncomfortable with the extra bloat so happy with this weight feel ok like this...

Will continue to push on but try to keep sodium a little lower as I dnt want un necessary weight.

So all in all very happy atm

4weeks left then chill out time and then its start to think about a prep...

Looking into earlier shows now...


----------



## oaklad

big_jim_87 said:


> Ok so missed a few updates...
> 
> Arms with Keiron on sat
> 
> Typical arm session as of late
> 
> Chest on Monday
> 
> Highlights were 50k db flat press for 30reps plus 2 spotted (i press Big Ron style).
> 
> And every one commenting on how huge I looked...
> 
> Back today
> 
> Highlights included 180kx15 bent over row and every one commenting on how huge I looked...
> 
> Starting to see a trend here...
> 
> Think iv made some good progress as if late.
> 
> Bw has been as high as 109.8k mid day weigh in but had been cheating and over weekend and sodium intake was very high!
> 
> Since then iv managed to get it down to 107.5k in the am after a poo.
> 
> Was very uncomfortable with the extra bloat so happy with this weight feel ok like this...
> 
> Will continue to push on but try to keep sodium a little lower as I dnt want un necessary weight.
> 
> So all in all very happy atm
> 
> 4weeks left then chill out time and then its start to think about a prep...
> 
> Looking into earlier shows now...


what shows you thinking of? ukbff/ nabba?


----------



## big_jim_87

oaklad said:


> what shows you thinking of? ukbff/ nabba?


Think NABBA this yr...

In two minds... Aim for late Uni quals or do a later show...

The standard in the late show will be very high...

The Uni even higher...

Not sure if this is throwing my self in the deep end a bit lol

Uni is the highest standard of amateur bbing... Not expecting much but would love to at least quals and say I'v stepped foot on the Uni stage.


----------



## big_jim_87

Maybe even a NAC show at the end of the yr...

Will see how I feel


----------



## oaklad

big_jim_87 said:


> Maybe even a NAC show at the end of the yr...
> 
> Will see how I feel


similar to what jordan did last year then?


----------



## big_jim_87

oaklad said:


> similar to what jordan did last year then?


Maybe...

Not set in stone yet bud...


----------



## big_jim_87

Except I wnt be doing the NAC Uni regardless as I have a busy life so will not have the time to travel abroad for a show.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Any vids of these high rep db press? Bit motivation and all that jazz.


----------



## big_jim_87

Heavyassweights said:


> Any vids of these high rep db press? Bit motivation and all that jazz.


Will get my training partner to vid some sets... Been training on my own for a while but have a cam man now so yea will do some


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok real lack of updates as of late...

Can't remember what Iv missed out...

Highlights of last week or so have been

Bench 140kx15 + spot to 17

Smith squat 200kx15 super set with leg press 250k x15

Bent over row (late in the session) 180kx19 pretty loose tho.

That's about it...

Same old super set type stuff with lots of volume...

Keep forgetting to hit abs...

Not sure on bw...

Guns measured at 19.5inch a couple weeks ago stone cold.

Diet has lower Cals last few days...

Just cba to shove 800born so grams of carbs in a day any more...

Think Im due some chilling out time soon...

Maybe a week off the gym and drop the sups...


----------



## Suprakill4

19.5 inch. Fcuk me lol. That's bigger than the circumference of your head lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> 19.5 inch. Fcuk me lol. That's bigger than the circumference of your head lol.


Looks like it atm lol


----------



## Heavyassweights

800 carbs?

Fcuk me, u pregnant


----------



## big_jim_87

Heavyassweights said:


> 800 carbs?
> 
> Fcuk me, u pregnant


Na just got worms...


----------



## Heavyassweights

big_jim_87 said:


> Na just got worms...


On a serious note, what are they 800 consisting off? Any good stuff


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> Ok real lack of updates as of late...
> 
> Can't remember what Iv missed out...
> 
> Highlights of last week or so have been
> 
> Bench 140kx15 + spot to 17
> 
> Smith squat 200kx15 super set with leg press 250k x15
> 
> Bent over row (late in the session) 180kx19 pretty loose tho.
> 
> That's about it...
> 
> Same old super set type stuff with lots of volume...
> 
> Keep forgetting to hit abs...
> 
> Not sure on bw...
> 
> Guns measured at 19.5inch a couple weeks ago stone cold.
> 
> Diet has lower Cals last few days...
> 
> Just cba to shove 800born so grams of carbs in a day any more...
> 
> Think Im due some chilling out time soon...
> 
> Maybe a week off the gym and drop the sups...


I think some down time sounds like a good idea before going all out prep, do you squat on the smith same way as you would on a hack squat


----------



## big_jim_87

Heavyassweights said:


> On a serious note, what are they 800 consisting off? Any good stuff


Lol good stuff lol

Mainly pasta, potato, fruit juice, the odd bagal, dextrose, malto, rice flour...

That's pretty much typical of a training days food sources...

Pro is from Steak, chicken, turkey, Whey... Dnt eat much else unless Im being a fat **** at the weekend lol


----------



## Galaxy

big_jim_87 said:


> Ok real lack of updates as of late...
> 
> Can't remember what Iv missed out...
> 
> Highlights of last week or so have been
> 
> Bench 140kx15 + spot to 17
> 
> Smith squat 200kx15 super set with leg press 250k x15
> 
> Bent over row (late in the session) 180kx19 pretty loose tho.
> 
> That's about it...
> 
> Same old super set type stuff with lots of volume...
> 
> Keep forgetting to hit abs...
> 
> Not sure on bw...
> 
> Guns measured at 19.5inch a couple weeks ago stone cold.
> 
> Diet has lower Cals last few days...
> 
> Just cba to shove 800born so grams of carbs in a day any more...
> 
> Think Im due some chilling out time soon...
> 
> Maybe a week off the gym and drop the sups...


Can imagine 800g carbs being uncomfortable as fvuk!!!


----------



## big_jim_87

Galaxy said:


> Can imagine 800g carbs being uncomfortable as fvuk!!!


Yea not been doing it since about Friday...

Look flatter already but Im not really tracking my food...

Im probably only on about 4.5k Cals atm


----------



## -dionysus-

Just seen your pic mate

You carry the weight well

If I were your weight, despite being the same height it would look mental (small bones)

I'm sitting at 84/85kg and been getting so many comments about my size, it's the 1st thing people say if they've not seen me for a while.

Strong lifts as well mate, inspiring for me being a fellow hobbit lol

Keep up the good work


----------



## big_jim_87

-dionysus- said:


> Just seen your pic mate
> 
> You carry the weight well
> 
> If I were your weight, despite being the same height it would look mental (small bones)
> 
> I'm sitting at 84/85kg and been getting so many comments about my size, it's the 1st thing people say if they've not seen me for a while.
> 
> Strong lifts as well mate, inspiring for me being a fellow hobbit lol
> 
> Keep up the good work


I think its a bit of a funny one...

For my next show Im expecting to drop to mid 80s... Id be a bit upset with any less then 84k peeled on stage... Hope for a little more like 86k...

Funny old game really as tbh as long as i look big n lean on stage weight is irrelevant lol id just like to have a way of measuring my on stage progress...


----------



## big_jim_87

Arms...

Tricep

5x giant sets of

Under hand extension x20

Over hand extension x20

Rope wide extension x20

Close grip rope extension x20

Over head extension x25

Close grip bench press

60kx30

60x26

60kx? Not many then just partial till full failure.

Preacher machine with a hard squeeze.

15

13

10

Single arm

10

9

9

Ez bar curls focus on the squeeze

30kx10

30kx10

30kx9

Rope hammers focus on the squeeze and pulling the rope apart on each rep.

18

16

13

12

Job done!

Pumped!

Need a bbing gym... Every one looks at me like a freak these days...

Arms do look big when pumped tho lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Chest

High lights

Bench

160kx2 (warm up)

140kx15

Back

High lights

Bent row 180kx13 (after chins)

Started dieting this week...

Pretty basic stuff...

3k ish cals...

Turkey, rice odd bit of veg x3

Whey mct's

Pro blend pb

Aminos.

20min cv pw only atm...

Will see where this leads as it may lewd into prep... Will see how I feel in a month...


----------



## big_jim_87

Long time no updates...

Basically diet is going well, started dropping too fast so upped carbs.

Carbs were at 230g and are about 180g... Thinking of upping them next week as coming in pretty quick.

Training still higher volume

Back

Meadows rows x5

TBar row x3

Single arm bb row x4

Under hand bent row x5

Under hand bent row ss cable pull over x4

Lat pull down x5

Lat stretch x2 (30sec wide hang 30sec extra wide hang)

Also doing 30-45min pw cv and 40-45min am cv

Today was delts

Bent over rear raises x6+4drops

Smith press x4

Smith press ss lateral raise x4

Db shrugs x4

Lateral raise x3

Cable rear delts x4

Reverse peck deck x3

Smith shrugs x4

Plate load press x4

30min treadmill 20min walk home.

Tomorrow is arms

Split atm is

Chest

Back

Delts

Arms

Legs

Repeat (Wednesday is only day off atm).

Still do cv on off days.

Will maybe get some pics up soon and maybe start doing a video journal.

Maybe some QnA type stuff and a few training vids.

Bit like I have in the past but will try and make it a bit more interactive with QnA etc


----------



## Bad Alan

big_jim_87 said:


> Long time no updates...
> 
> Basically diet is going well, started dropping too fast so upped carbs.
> 
> Carbs were at 230g and are about 180g... Thinking of upping them next week as coming in pretty quick.
> 
> Training still higher volume
> 
> Back
> 
> Meadows rows x5
> 
> TBar row x3
> 
> Single arm bb row x4
> 
> Under hand bent row x5
> 
> Under hand bent row ss cable pull over x4
> 
> Lat pull down x5
> 
> Lat stretch x2 (30sec wide hang 30sec extra wide hang)
> 
> Also doing 30-45min pw cv and 40-45min am cv
> 
> Today was delts
> 
> Bent over rear raises x6+4drops
> 
> Smith press x4
> 
> Smith press ss lateral raise x4
> 
> Db shrugs x4
> 
> Lateral raise x3
> 
> Cable rear delts x4
> 
> Reverse peck deck x3
> 
> Smith shrugs x4
> 
> Plate load press x4
> 
> 30min treadmill 20min walk home.
> 
> Tomorrow is arms
> 
> Split atm is
> 
> Chest
> 
> Back
> 
> Delts
> 
> Arms
> 
> Legs
> 
> Repeat (Wednesday is only day off atm).
> 
> Still do cv on off days.
> 
> Will maybe get some pics up soon and maybe start doing a video journal.
> 
> Maybe some QnA type stuff and a few training vids.
> 
> Bit like I have in the past but will try and make it a bit more interactive with QnA etc


That'd be really cool if you had the time to do that Jim 

Do you prefer a standard body part split on diet or is this just a "phase" and you'll switch it up again? Volume would kill me in those workouts!


----------



## big_jim_87

Bad Alan said:


> That'd be really cool if you had the time to do that Jim
> 
> Do you prefer a standard body part split on diet or is this just a "phase" and you'll switch it up again? Volume would kill me in those workouts!


As the prep goes on it will change quite a bit.

Depends on how Im feeling etc

May cut volume at a later stage.

Enjoying it atm tho... Diet sucks balls tho but enjoy the training.


----------



## big_jim_87

So...

Arms

Triceps

Cable extensions various Rom to warm up joints x4

Close grip bench x4+triple drop

Skull crushers dead stop ss over head extensions x4

Cable extensions x6

Biceps

Ez curls x3

Close grip ss wide grip ez curls x5

Preacher machine x5

Single arm preacher x4

High cable curls x4

Db drop set x2 (5drops all to failure).

Stair master x5min fast

Treadmill x55min steady

Job done

upped carbs today and had some pre workout oats, pump was much better and looked very vascular.

Felt much better so think carbs pre workout is gonna be a knew staple in my diet for now.


----------



## sean 162

Great to see you back mate. Always keep an eye out for this journal. Helps me through diet seeing u big guys progress. ( big in size not height i mean )


----------



## big_jim_87

sean 162 said:


> Great to see you back mate. Always keep an eye out for this journal. Helps me through diet seeing u big guys progress. ( big in size not height i mean )


Lol thanks bud


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so chest day

Flat Bench x9 (1-20)

Flat Db x2 (15-20)

Peck deck x4 (8-12)

Chest press x2 (20-12)

Dips x3 10sec rest each set.

Fly peck stretch x2 (40sec)

35min cv

Job done!

Volume wasn't as high as it has been... Guess this is what happens you go by feel... Not a bad thing at all imo...

Feeling tiered atm... Not been sleeping well at all lately...

Hope for a good nights kip so Im fresh for 2mo back session.


----------



## andyhuggins

good to see you back mate.


----------



## big_jim_87

Not sure if I updated leg session...

Sunday

Legs

Lying ham curls x6 20-6 (one set dead stop)

Hack squat machine x7 20-15

Extensions x5 20-18

Standing calf press x6 20-12

Again slightly lower volume

Hamstring felt a bit iffy... Was hacking and had to stop and stretch do a few more warm up/prep sets to get hams ready... Felt like it was on verge of tearing so was extra cautions... Still went heavy and hard with a 5x25k plate aside set for 15reps... So was still a good session.

No cv after legs


----------



## big_jim_87

andyhuggins said:


> good to see you back mate.


Thanks mate

Not really been away, still log on etc but not been bothering to post... I go through phases when in prep... Some times i just cba to post or converse... Then i go through a really social phase where i talk to every **** in gym and post on forum daily lol


----------



## Galaxy

big_jim_87 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Not really been away, still log on etc but not been bothering to post... I go through phases when in prep... Some times i just cba to post or converse... Then i go through a really social phase where i talk to every **** in gym and post on forum daily lol


Whats your diet looking like now mate? Doing plently of high vol training and cardio.


----------



## big_jim_87

Galaxy said:


> Whats your diet looking like now mate? Doing plently of high vol training and cardio.


Typical is

Up

Sups

Tpw Pro blend, Oats, fruit.

Train- 1serving tpw i-surge, 7g glutamine.

Talapia, potato.

Turkey, rice, veg.

Turkey, rice, veg.

Tpw pro blend and a fat source like nuts or nut butter usually.

That's it...


----------



## big_jim_87

Also seasoning my food...

Season all by Schwartz is awesome!

They also do a few other bits like steak seasoning, cajun seasoning etc and they are all awesome!

Makes food very enjoyable.


----------



## Dagman72

big_jim_87 said:


> Also seasoning my food...
> 
> Season all by Schwartz is awesome!
> 
> They also do a few other bits like steak seasoning, cajun seasoning etc and they are all awesome!
> 
> Makes food very enjoyable.


Steak one is awesome. Food would be so bland without schwartz.


----------



## big_jim_87

Dagman72 said:


> Steak one is awesome. Food would be so bland without schwartz.


Indeed

There all pretty high in sodium but I always season food when dieting.

Keeps me pretty full


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so today was back day

Bent row x8 1-4plates 10-2reps then 4-1plate 16-20reps.

TBar row x4 3-7plates 10-12 reps

TBar row drop set 7plates 12,12,12,10,?,?

Lat pull down 4x10-12

Plate loaded low row 4x12

Close grip pull ups 2x6-5

Cable pull over 4x?

Lat stretch close and wide 30-40sec each.

30min treadmill

20min walk home

Job done!


----------



## sean 162

As you do just a casual 4 plates BOR. for 16 repsmg: :thumb:

If that was per side ur a sick sick man


----------



## big_jim_87

sean 162 said:


> As you do just a casual 4 plates BOR. for 16 repsmg: :thumb:
> 
> If that was per side ur a sick sick man


Lol

Yea 4plates a side (180k)


----------



## sean 162

Like i said . Sick sick man... Rub salt in that wound!!! .

Fairplay to you big man keep it coming!


----------



## big_jim_87

Woohoo my trainers arrived at jd sports today... Gotta pick em up and Im all excited lol

In other news woke up and can't feel part of my face... Wonder if iv had a stroke...


----------



## sxbarnes

big_jim_87 said:


> Woohoo my trainers arrived at jd sports today... Gotta pick em up and Im all excited lol
> 
> In other news woke up and can't feel part of my face... Wonder if iv had a stroke...


well you've got to tell us which ones they are. (I do not need another pair of trainers, he says to himself)


----------



## silver

youre the same wight as me and im 6ft


----------



## big_jim_87

sxbarnes said:


> well you've got to tell us which ones they are. (I do not need another pair of trainers, he says to himself)


Lol when it comes to trainers Im a bit... Well really chavy lol

Air max 95s black with a little red on em...

Look really nice was gonna get em ages ago but just wanted an all black pair... These look better tho Tbh


----------



## sxbarnes

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol when it comes to trainers Im a bit... Well really chavy lol
> 
> Air max 95s black with a little red on em...
> 
> Look really nice was gonna get em ages ago but just wanted an all black pair... These look better tho Tbh


Haven't had a pair of them for years. At £115 I won't either


----------



## big_jim_87

sxbarnes said:


> Haven't had a pair of them for years. At £115 I won't either


Lol i know there a bit of a **** take price wise...

They just dnt make trainers like this any more...

Air max 90s 95s... I am old school chav lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Okidoki so delts and traps...

Rotator cuff **** then

Lateral raise

14-30kx12-4

30-6k drop set (30kx10, 28kx10, 24kx7 then rest of drops were just 5-3 reps then partial reps... Was a long old set lol)

Plate loaded shoulder press

1,2,2.5,3plates x10-4

3.5plates x10 +5drops of 10-12 then on 1plate 4x5breath rest pauses.

Bent over rear raises

18-28kx12-10

30kx8 + 5 drops to 14k 12-4reps.

BB shrug

1-4plates x20

3-1plate x20

Standing military press ss lateral raise

4sets 15-12/15-10

(did one tri set of raises press raises).

Face pulls

4x20-12

DB shrugs

50x45,35,30.

Decline bench crunches

45,35,30+3 5breaths rest pauses.

40min cv

20min walk home

Job done!

Home for 1st carbs of the day...

Turkey, rice and mix of grapes, strawberries and blueberries (80g total carbs).

Felt pretty good today

In the right light Im looking very lean and vascular...

During shrugs delts and traps looked very good.

Training partner is in Ibiza atm so once he is back I'll get some gym pics and hopefully a few vids

Need a vid format converter and a good vid editing program if any one can recommend one?


----------



## big_jim_87

Here is a pic of my food...

Seems all the benders post pics of there meals... So i will too lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Also a sneak peak at condition...

Looks **** now Iv cropped the pic down but here is a side leg lol










Im about 14/15weeks out so pretty happy with legs atm.


----------



## musclemate

big_jim_87 said:


> Here is a pic of my food...
> 
> Seems all the benders post pics of there meals... So i will too lol


Don't be a big bender and copy cat... :lol:


----------



## musclemate

big_jim_87 said:


> Also a sneak peak at condition...
> 
> Looks **** now Iv cropped the pic down but here is a side leg lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im about 14/15weeks out so pretty happy with legs atm.


If you ignore the budgie smugglers your hams look great there mate. It's probably the pic angle but your upper legs look massive compared to calfs.


----------



## big_jim_87

musclemate said:


> If you ignore the budgie smugglers your hams look great there mate. It's probably the pic angle but your upper legs look massive compared to calfs.


Hmmmm wasn't flexing the calves... But it probably is a lot more developed then the calves tbh

Calves are about the 19inch mark or at least were...


----------



## musclemate

big_jim_87 said:


> Hmmmm wasn't flexing the calves... But it probably is a lot more developed then the calves tbh
> 
> Calves are about the 19inch mark or at least were...


That's a nice symmetry with your arms then... They are nearly 20" aren't they? Looking forward to seeing you shredded Jim..... Go coach!


----------



## big_jim_87

musclemate said:


> That's a nice symmetry with your arms then... They are nearly 20" aren't they? Looking forward to seeing you shredded Jim..... Go coach!


Na they were about 19s a couple weeks ago...

Will take measurements again soon


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so nl

Arms

Triceps

2-3 warm up on cables (bit like 21s) 40-50reps.

Close grip bench press

5 sets 60k-130k 20-8

2 sets 100k-60k 20-?

Over head tricep extension

5 sets 40k 20-?

Single arm tricep extension

2x6-12

Biceps

Ez curls

Warm up 2 sets

Inner grip 20

Outer grip 20

Inner grip ?

Outer grip ?

Inner ss outer grip

3 sets 15-?

Db curls/inner/outer

4 sets ???-???

Preacher machine

5sets 20-10

Single arm

4 sets 12-6

20 min walk there n back home.

Job done!

Felt like i wanted to do more but in the end I didn't have time...

Sorting sun bed etc took longer then I thought...

Plus ppl keep talking to me mid set... Ppl that I like so not gonna say **** off etc... So took too long in the end lol

Oh well legs 2mo


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so legs

Quads

Hack squats

8sets 1-4 plates 8-20reps

Hack squats with bands (purple)

5sets 1-3 plates (3sets of 10-12 on 3plates)

Reverse hack squqts with bands (purple)-these were brutal!

2sets 10-6

Extensions with dead stop

5sets 15-12

Lying hamstring curls

6sets 20-15

1set rest pause

Sacked off abs and calves and just done 20min cv

Even a slow plod on treadmill was painful after that lot!

Job done!

1st time iv tried bands... successfully any way lol

Really enjoied em tho! Wanna try em on a few things... Few row type moves and a few presses... If I can set the ham curls up for it i think they will be good too.

Wanna have a bash on leg press too.

Really enjoyed that session and looking forward to playing about with bands again.


----------



## sxbarnes

big_jim_87 said:


> Ok so legs
> 
> Quads
> 
> Hack squats
> 
> 8sets 1-4 plates 8-20reps
> 
> Hack squats with bands (purple)
> 
> 5sets 1-3 plates (3sets of 10-12 on 3plates)
> 
> Reverse hack squqts with bands (purple)-these were brutal!
> 
> 2sets 10-6
> 
> Extensions with dead stop
> 
> 5sets 15-12
> 
> Lying hamstring curls
> 
> 6sets 20-15
> 
> 1set rest pause
> 
> Sacked off abs and calves and just done 20min cv
> 
> Even a slow plod on treadmill was painful after that lot!
> 
> Job done!
> 
> 1st time iv tried bands... successfully any way lol
> 
> Really enjoied em tho! Wanna try em on a few things... Few row type moves and a few presses... If I can set the ham curls up for it i think they will be good too.
> 
> Wanna have a bash on leg press too.
> 
> Really enjoyed that session and looking forward to playing about with bands again.


Shall I ask what purple bands means...


----------



## RowRow

sxbarnes said:


> Shall I ask what purple bands means...


Gonna hazard a guess at resistance bands but the thick flat ones.


----------



## Heavyassweights

sxbarnes said:


> Shall I ask what purple bands means...


Do u even lift brosef


----------



## sxbarnes

Heavyassweights said:


> Do u even lift brosef


Not with purple bands


----------



## sxbarnes

RowRow said:


> Gonna hazard a guess at resistance bands but the thick flat ones.


Jim would start with the difficult ones!


----------



## big_jim_87

sxbarnes said:


> Shall I ask what purple bands means...


Resistance bands

They are used mainly in powerlifting, causes a greater tension at the top of the movement and when using a free bar it forces you to use a lot more of the stabalizing muscles etc.

I have 3 pairs of bands, all of different levels of resistance etc

Colours and resistance goes like this.

red (low)

purple (medium)

Green (high)

Green are really ****ing high tension!

1st time Iv actually set em up right and used em in a session lol

Really made a diff... My legs feel horid now lol


----------



## big_jim_87

sxbarnes said:


> Jim would start with the difficult ones!


Lol will prob try the red ones on upper body.

I see Stan Efferding doing db fly with bands... Looks interesting


----------



## sxbarnes

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol will prob try the red ones on upper body.
> 
> I see Stan Efferding doing db fly with bands... Looks interesting


There's a few use these down one of my gyms, but let's say I haven't been interested... be interested in what you get out of it Jim.

BTW the purple should be the worst cos it should make you go bloody purple


----------



## big_jim_87

sxbarnes said:


> There's a few use these down one of my gyms, but let's say I haven't been interested... be interested in what you get out of it Jim.
> 
> BTW the purple should be the worst cos it should make you go bloody purple


I think for me the benefits are... Well... if you think of certain moves like a row, a fly or maybe a curl... If you add the bands it forces you to squeeze harder at the top and the load is also greater at the peak of contraction...

Things like bench press tho, its gonna put extra stress on the triceps... Now while this is not what Im after a powerlifter would benefit from the lock out (hardest part of bench) portion of the bench being worked harder.

A fly depending on how you set it up would really force you to squeeze the pecs harder.

Im knew to this so will have a play about n if its **** I'll let you all know lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so back...

Meadows row (weight not including bar)

30,50,60,70kx12-4

80k x13 dead stop

Single arm bb row (weight not including bar)

10kx20

20kx20

30kx13

Single arm plate loaded row with bands (purple bands)

25kx12

50kx12

50kx10

50kx muscle rounds (had to drop weight to hit all sets).

Close grip chins (palms facing)

6,6,5 with 10 breaths rest

Lat pull down

12

10

Reverse grip

12

Cable pull overs

5x15-7

30min cv

Job done!

Went out with my wife and son as mondays are our day off...

So had an ice cream and some rice crispy cakes pw

Then... Omg... The best fish n chips iv EVER had!


----------



## big_jim_87

Cheat day...










Had this round the garden table...

Was a lovely day apart from George kicking off when we left the park...

Made me look a right child abuser... Felt a right ****...

Other then that awesome family day out!


----------



## musclemate

big_jim_87 said:


> Cheat day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had this round the garden table...
> 
> Was a lovely day apart from George kicking off when we left the park...
> 
> Made me look a right child abuser... Felt a right ****...
> 
> Other then that awesome family day out!


Those chips look so crispy and awesome... Me want some


----------



## big_jim_87

musclemate said:


> Those chips look so crispy and awesome... Me want some


Mate they were just right!

The batter was crispy and propper old school batter... Awesome! Not had this good in yrs


----------



## big_jim_87

Training...

Delts

Smith press x6

Lat raise x5

Rear raise x5

BB shrugs x5

Plate loaded press (bands) x4 plus a triple drop.

Cable laterals x4

Cable rear Delts x3

40min cv.

Arms

Few warm ups on cables various ROM x2

Close grip bench press x8

Skull crushers x4

over head extension x4

alternate rope extensions and rope over head extensions x4 each.

Preacher machine x6

Single arm preacher x6

Giant set- close grip, wide grip, db curls x4-5.

60min cv

Legs

Extensions x6

Revers hack squat with bands x7-8 plus a triple drop.

Single leg press x3

Extensions x2

Ham curls x5

Calf raise x5


----------



## sauliuhas

Where's the pics?


----------



## big_jim_87

sauliuhas said:


> Where's the pics?


Dnt have any that show condition well at all...

Have one from last night


----------



## big_jim_87

Here it is...

Condition looks poor in this lighting but it's actually pretty good... well a lot better then pic is showing any way


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> Here it is...
> 
> Condition looks poor in this lighting but it's actually pretty good... well a lot better then pic is showing any way


Look fvcking huge and thick mate


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> Look fvcking huge and thick mate


Thanks bud

As said condition is 10x better in real life then in that pic


----------



## PHMG

Powerful look Jim.


----------



## musclemate

big_jim_87 said:


> Here it is...
> 
> Condition looks poor in this lighting but it's actually pretty good... well a lot better then pic is showing any way


Looking massive bud... Can't wait to see you shredded. :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

Can see a little more condition in this one

Even so I'm much leaner in real life... quite annoying pics dnt show it actually lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Much better pic. Bloody cameras are ****e. Always make me look fat


----------



## sean 162

Looking awesome big man!!!

Im very far from your leauge but im in the same boat as you with condition and photos. They just dont show the true picture..

Absoloute unit you are !


----------



## Galaxy

Fvcking massive Jim, thick as fook.....expected you to be fatter for some reason lol


----------



## musclemate

big_jim_87 said:


> Can see a little more condition in this one
> 
> Even so I'm much leaner in real life... quite annoying pics dnt show it actually lol


Can see your obliques and the start of your Adonis belt already! Now I feel like a fat heffa.


----------



## Guest

bail said:


> Look fvcking huge and thick mate


Thick ???? Just cuz he has a shaved head it dont make him thick.


----------



## Guest

Looking great there jim. [email protected]@dy huge you am.


----------



## bail

dallas said:


> Thick ???? Just cuz he has a shaved head it dont make him thick.


What?


----------



## sauliuhas

Damn it, really impressive... What's current bw?


----------



## big_jim_87

sean 162 said:


> Looking awesome big man!!!
> 
> Im very far from your leauge but im in the same boat as you with condition and photos. They just dont show the true picture..
> 
> Absoloute unit you are !


Thanks mate

I have 13 weeks tomorrow so still got ages any way...


----------



## big_jim_87

Galaxy said:


> Fvcking massive Jim, thick as fook.....expected you to be fatter for some reason lol


Lol not now it's all business bud

That time of the yr again...


----------



## big_jim_87

musclemate said:


> Can see your obliques and the start of your Adonis belt already! Now I feel like a fat heffa.


Lol

Yea Christmas tree is actually starting to come through too...

Again you wouldn't think so going by pic


----------



## big_jim_87

dallas said:


> Looking great there jim. [email protected]@dy huge you am.


Thanks bud


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> What?


He's taking the ****...


----------



## musclemate

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol
> 
> Yea Christmas tree is actually starting to come through too...
> 
> Again you wouldn't think so going by pic


Are you doing just the one show... Or are you going to do them back to back while you are holding your condition?


----------



## musclemate

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol
> 
> Yea Christmas tree is actually starting to come through too...
> 
> Again you wouldn't think so going by pic


Are you doing just the one show... Or are you going to do them back to back while you are holding your condition?


----------



## big_jim_87

sauliuhas said:


> Damn it, really impressive... What's current bw?


Thanks mate

Smidgen under 93k in am after a poo.


----------



## big_jim_87

musclemate said:


> Are you doing just the one show... Or are you going to do them back to back while you are holding your condition?


The aim is to get a last min quals for the nabba universe.

The show is 6 days before so hopefully nabba england then 6 days later the universe then after that I think the competitive yr is pretty much over...

If there are any others that catch my eye I may well do them too if not too far.

England is in West Midlands and uni in Southport so lots of traveling for me (if I qual).


----------



## sauliuhas

Looks more like 100kg.. Arm looks like 20"

Well done mate, u should score high in the comp..


----------



## Guest

big_jim_87 said:


> He's taking the ****...


You got it jim  .


----------



## Guest

big_jim_87 said:


> The aim is to get a last min quals for the nabba universe.
> 
> The show is 6 days before so hopefully nabba england then 6 days later the universe then after that I think the competitive yr is pretty much over...
> 
> If there are any others that catch my eye I may well do them too if not too far.
> 
> England is in West Midlands and uni in Southport so lots of traveling for me (if I qual).


Im in West Midlands. Where is the show ? Probably google it now anyhow.


----------



## big_jim_87

sauliuhas said:


> Looks more like 100kg.. Arm looks like 20"
> 
> Well done mate, u should score high in the comp..


All an illusion this game as they say lol

guns are under 19 atm... hope to keep 18-18.5' on stage.

hope so mate

Thanks


----------



## big_jim_87

NABBA England



dallas said:


> Im in West Midlands. Where is the show ? Probably google it now anyhow.


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so

Chest

Decline BB press

60-160kx20-1 (7sets)

Drop set-

140kx11, 100kx9, 60kx10

Flat db press

30kx10

38kx10

45k 10

45kx 9

Peck deck

3 sets of ?

low cable cross over

3 sets of 12

Flat bench press

60kx 10,10,10, 10 dead stop, 15 pump reps.

Dips

Triple rest pause (5 breaths rest)

45min cv

Job done!


----------



## big_jim_87

Okidoki so

Back...

Felt like I plowed through my workout today.

Meadows Row (weight not Inc bar)

20-70kx12-4 (4sets)

80kx14 dead stop.

Tbar row

2-6 plates x10

Bent over row

60-140kx 10

100kx20

60kx20

Plate loaded row

4sets 50k x12

Close grip chins ss wide grip pull down

6/12

6/10

4/6

Machine pull over

20 reps

Wide stretch 30sec

Close stretch 30sec

No cv as feel pretty drained last few days.

Job done!

Little chest infection atm and breathing is a struggle but after 1st exercise it seemed to be ok although a little tight again now.


----------



## Guest

Good training sessions their mate. Keep em coming.

60k bb bench press. Poof.

:lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

dallas said:


> Good training sessions their mate. Keep em coming.
> 
> 60k bb bench press. Poof.
> 
> :lol:


Lol was so dead by this point I probably would have only had a 120k 1rm lol


----------



## Guest

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol was so dead by this point I probably would have only had a 120k 1rm lol


Oh sod off lol. I cant do 120k

You get me lol. So many people cant laugh on hear can they.

ps...... bl00dy good physique you have mate.


----------



## big_jim_87

dallas said:


> Oh sod off lol. I cant do 120k
> 
> You get me lol. So many people cant laugh on hear can they.
> 
> ps...... bl00dy good physique you have mate.


Lol I dnt take my self or much else seriously mate.

Oh and thanks lol


----------



## Guest

When ive figured out how to add friends . . . Will be adding you my friend.

I can see a lot can be learned by you.

My mom was a national champion 30 years ago trained by my dad.

bodybuilding has always been a big part of my life.

only now am I realising its the life I need.


----------



## sauliuhas

what's your daily kcal Jim? or u don't bother with them lol


----------



## big_jim_87

sauliuhas said:


> what's your daily kcal Jim? or u don't bother with them lol


Yea lol I know my cals and macros etc

It differs from day to day depending on what I'm training eggs legs is more arms are less and how I'm feeling.

Same as way that I decided how much volume and cv ti do each day.

My cals on average are around about 2.5k ish

If I feel I need to they jump up closer to 3k but this will typically come from carbs.

None training days are sim cals but more fat less carbs... but again depends how I feel...

I'm still 13 weeks out so not killing my self yet lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so missed a few updates...

Can't remember what's gone on tbh lol

Atm got a chest infection that's ****ing me right over with sleep and training so took it much easier today... well... much lower volume any way

Legs

Squat

Bar x10

60 x10

100k x10

140k x5

180k x1

200k x1

220k x1

180k x20 (was a hard 20)

Leg press (25k plates per side)

4 x10

5x10

6x10

7x10

7x10

7x10, 7, 5 (triple rest pause with 5 breaths rest).

Job done!

Had to rush home any way.

Then realised i had an hr more then i thought so could have done a little more... oh well needed the rest any way.


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so Chest

Flat Bench Press

60kx10

80kx10

100kx5

120kx3

140kx2

150kx1

160kx2

140kx8

100kx18

60kx?

Very wide grip 60kx?

Peck deck

12

10

10

Db press

50kx8

45kx8

Incline machine press

20

18

15

12

Flat machine press

20

20

16

Decline bench press

60kx 20, 20, 18,15.

Low to high cable cross over (upper chest)

15

15

13

10

Dips dead stop

?

Triple rest pause ?,?,?...

Job done!

Felt good altho energy crashed mid session.


----------



## big_jim_87

Back yesterday

From memory (mine is shocking)

Meadows Row dead stop (weight not including bar)

20k, 40k, 60k, 70k, 80k x12-3.

Work sets 80kx15, 80kx11.

Bent over row

60 , 100 , 140k 20-8

Work sets 140kx8 140kx8 140kx8 100kx? 60kx?

Close grip chins

10

8

6

5

Plate loaded row

15,15,13,12

Cable pull over

????

Low cable row under hand grip focusing on squeeze (I visualise pulling elbows back to show Christmas tree before a lat spread when doing this move)

15,15,15,12.

Abs

Machine crunches 3 sets failure with 5 breaths rest.

Lying crunches 3 sets failure with 5 breaths rest.

Abs where in pain!

Few stretches and job done!

Still no cv this week...

Think I needed a rest from it... could do with a few low volume days too I think...

Maybe have another week cv free and lower volume then I'll hammer it again...

Just been feeling a little like I'm killing it already and I just dnt need to this far out...


----------



## big_jim_87

Today was Delts n traps

Smith press

60kx10

80kx6

100kx4

110kx1

120kx1

Work set

100kx15

60kx?

Lateral raise

16,18,20,22,26,28x5

Drop set

30kx13,24,20,18,14,10,8,6x?

Cable rear Delts

12,12,12,12,12. (Last couple reps on each set were partials... The later sets had more partials then starting sets).

Shrugs

60,100,140,180,140,100,60kx20

plate loaded press with bands

3 sets building up

1 work set

1 drop set 4 drops

Seated lateral raise

12k x10 , 10, 10, 10, 10

Think that was it...

Job done!


----------



## big_jim_87

This is from a couple days ago...

Can't see much in the way of condition but this is where I'm at.



















Can see a little ham starting to come through...

Can see much more in real life lol

Oh well...


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> This is from a couple days ago...
> 
> Can't see much in the way of condition but this is where I'm at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can see a little ham starting to come through...
> 
> Can see much more in real life lol
> 
> Oh well...


I would tear that ass up!!

In all Seriousness though Jim look a lot

Thicker all round especially in upper body than pervious

Preps (photos I've seen on your journal) look like you've put on 20 percent more mass


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> I would tear that ass up!!
> 
> In all Seriousness though Jim look a lot
> 
> Thicker all round especially in upper body than pervious
> 
> Preps (photos I've seen on your journal) look like you've put on 20 percent more mass


Not entirely sure until I am stage ready...

20% sounds nice but will have to see closer to the time what has actually been added.

Thanks tho


----------



## musclemate

big_jim_87 said:


> This is from a couple days ago...
> 
> Can't see much in the way of condition but this is where I'm at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can see a little ham starting to come through...
> 
> Can see much more in real life lol
> 
> Oh well...


Looking good there Jim. Each pic you put up shows steady improvement. You've got loads of time left. You are gonna smash it matey.

Just show a little less ass bud. Otherwise the girls and @Chelsea are going to be using them as their personal spank bank :whistling: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

musclemate said:


> Looking good there Jim. Each pic you put up shows steady improvement. You've got loads of time left. You are gonna smash it matey.
> 
> Just show a little less ass bud. Otherwise the girls and @Chelsea are going to be using them as their personal spank bank :whistling: :lol:


I like to do my bit for the community bud lol

Thanks mate, slow and steady wins the race...

Completely diff game this time...

Come in as big as poss...

Never done it before...

Best thing for me imo is to do nabba as height class... can weigh in at wtf I want as long as I'm peeled and full i dnt care.

New game this time...

Gonna be a learning curve for sure...


----------



## Chelsea

musclemate said:


> Looking good there Jim. Each pic you put up shows steady improvement. You've got loads of time left. You are gonna smash it matey.
> 
> Just show a little less ass bud. Otherwise the girls and @Chelsea are going to be using them as their personal spank bank :whistling: :lol:


Im already sore from furious masturbation :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

big_jim_87 said:


> Not entirely sure until I am stage ready...
> 
> 20% sounds nice but will have to see closer to the time what has actually been added.
> 
> Thanks tho


looking good Jim

still waiting on these training vids


----------



## big_jim_87

Heavyassweights said:


> looking good Jim
> 
> still waiting on these training vids


So am I mate...

Two guy's that I train with from time to time

1 working days atm and I work evenings so we train diff times...

Other guy come off his bike a while ago and was air lifted to London... Not heard from him since... can't get hold of him...

Hope he's ok...

So Yea when I have some one to hold the cam I will do a few lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so arms...

After a few pump sets I tarted with

Flex Lewis tricep giant set...

4 sets of 5x20

Close grip bench

60kx 20 - 15 x4

Single arm tricep extensions

4 sets of 12-35

Over had en extension

40, 30.

Ez bar close grip wide grip super set

12/12

10/10

10/8

8/8

?/?

Preacher machine

15,15,14,12

Single arm

8,8,8,12,15 (partials at end of each set)

Drop set on db curls

14 , 12 , 10, 8x 10 with a hard squeeze at top.

Veins are hanging out of arms when pumped these days!


----------



## big_jim_87

Oh and abs lol

Decline bench crunches

3 x failure

Iv discovered in the last few weeks that Iv been training abs wrong...

I have been doing a full ROM and not focusing on the abs...

I do a tiny part of the move now and just focus on contracting the abs...

**** me it's a new world of pain... worse then any other muscle group...


----------



## musclemate

big_jim_87 said:


> Oh and abs lol
> 
> Decline bench crunches
> 
> 3 x failure
> 
> Iv discovered in the last few weeks that Iv been training abs wrong...
> 
> I have been doing a full ROM and not focusing on the abs...
> 
> I do a tiny part of the move now and just focus on contracting the abs...
> 
> **** me it's a new world of pain... worse then any other muscle group...


...and as you go for the contraction breathe out as hard as you can while sucking your abs in to create a vacuum. It's the only time the abs are fully contracted. Got this titbit from a frank zane interview a few years ago. Usually end up with my abs cramping... Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

musclemate said:


> ...and as you go for the contraction breathe out as hard as you can to create a vacuum. It's the only time the abs are fully contracted. Got this titbit from a frank zane interview a few years ago. Usually end up with my abs cramping... Lol


Yep lol

Exhale on the contraction...

It's been ****ing me up

I have always rolled the abs but this is a shorter movement...

Really hitting em hard


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so Chest n abs

Flat bench press

warm ups

60-160kx20-1

Work set

140kx8 spotted to 10

Drop set

100kx7, 60kx7 (3sec neg, 2sec pause on chest, 2sec squeeze at top)

Decline bench press

(3sec neg, 2sec pause on chest, 2sec squeeze at top)

60kx15

80kx10

Drop set

100kx10, rp, 100kx5, 60kx7, 30kx7.

Incline fly

Didn't like it so sacked it

Peck deck

15

15

12

Low to high cable cross over (upper chest)

15

15

15

15

15 (most sets had partials added on).

very high incline smith

4 x7-4

Drop set

6,5,6

Dips

10 rp 4

Machine press

4 sets?

Incline machine press

4 sets ?

Pin load crunch machine

50, 34, 20odd (short rest really squeezing abs hard).

20min cv

20min walk home

20min walk to gym also.


----------



## big_jim_87

Back

For the 1st time in about a yr... The return of the deadlift! Lol

Deadlift

60kx10

100kx10

140kx5

180kx2

220kx1

240kx1

Straps on

250kx1

260kx1 (easy...)

Dead stop

180kx15

Bent over row

60kx20

100kx10

140kx10

60kx20

Close grip chins

8

7

6

Lat pull down

15

15

Underhand close grip

12

12

Meadows Row (not counting bar weight)

20kx12

30kx12

40kx12

50kx12

Think that was it...

Felt ****ed...

Deads done me...

The single was easy, deffo got a lot more in me but dnt wanna push it too hard on 1st day back at em...

I'd say with straps iv got a 280-300k pull in me...

And at sub 90k I dnt think that's too bad...

The 180k dead stop set was what took it out of me...

When dieting the higher rep stuff hits hard...

Singles are fine as strength is there but endurance isn't lol.

Any way on another note my weight has dropped to 89.2k this am... I can see a massive improvement in condition but also look a little flat, plus earlier in the week I was some where about 92k so dnt really want big drops like this if I can help it so iv upped my carbs and dropped cv yet again...

I had just started to do a little bit again but cut it again now lol

This is odd...

Iv never had this issue before... coming in so fast I need to up food...

Usually it's the other way around and im cutting it mega low...

Not a bad "issue" to have tho is it... having to up food lol not complaining at all.


----------



## sean 162

Im soooo jelous your upping food right now. :cursing:

Great work jim . As per ur smashing it and motivating others!


----------



## big_jim_87

sean 162 said:


> Im soooo jelous your upping food right now. :cursing:
> 
> Great work jim . As per ur smashing it and motivating others!


Thanks bud, love to motivate others... well others who are not gonna be in my class at the England's lol.

Yea iv even added a little trip to Nandos today and my cheat isn't till tomorrow.

Upped carbs to about 3-400g by time I'm done today...

Even higher tomorrow then back down to about 200g...

Funny old game this...

So usta trying to drop below 80k now I'm trying to keep mass it's a completely diff game...

Much more tolerable game to play lol


----------



## Marshan

Looking huge Jim, great journal mate. Making everything look easy so far!!


----------



## Galaxy

big_jim_87 said:


> Thanks bud, love to motivate others... well others who are not gonna be in my class at the England's lol.
> 
> Yea iv even added a little trip to Nandos today and my cheat isn't till tomorrow.
> 
> Upped carbs to about 3-400g by time I'm done today...
> 
> Even higher tomorrow then back down to about 200g...
> 
> Funny old game this...
> 
> So usta trying to drop below 80k now I'm trying to keep mass it's a completely diff game...
> 
> Much more tolerable game to play lol


How many weeks out are you now mate?

Wouldn't mind 300-400g carbs.......... :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

Galaxy said:


> How many weeks out are you now mate?
> 
> Wouldn't mind 300-400g carbs.......... :whistling:


10-11 lol ages to go still

Could be very ready in 6 if needed...

Lol you are happy on current diet I was told... lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Marshan said:


> Looking huge Jim, great journal mate. Making everything look easy so far!!


Looks can be deceiving lol


----------



## sean 162

Does it get easier each prep buddy? Obv bit dif for you this yr but you know what i mean in general i hope.

Into my last 4 weeks as of tomo and lets just say . Im fully aware of every sweet smell in a 2 mile radious and i feel im DEFO on a prep diet lol


----------



## Galaxy

big_jim_87 said:


> 10-11 lol ages to go still
> 
> Could be very ready in 6 if needed...
> 
> Lol you are happy on current diet I was told... lol


No rush so considering your condition atm is fairly good not that I know F'all bout contest condition lol

Would it be better to say be ready a good few weeks out and then 'coast' in as opposed to coming in week of show...

Hungry waiting for my last meal so just having a moan lol


----------



## big_jim_87

sean 162 said:


> Does it get easier each prep buddy? Obv bit dif for you this yr but you know what i mean in general i hope.
> 
> Into my last 4 weeks as of tomo and lets just say . Im fully aware of every sweet smell in a 2 mile radious and i feel im DEFO on a prep diet lol


Its just different every time...

The main thing that changes is you know your body that little bit better every time and you learn a little bit more every time...

So in a way as knowledge is key in this game it gets easier in a sense of confidence etc but physically and mentally not really... you are still depriving your self of nice food and still in a cal defecit and when your in them final weeks trying to chip away at them last few lbs it always hurts... well from past experience lol

I still have 10 weeks plus to go so I have no idea how I will feel in 6 or 7 weeks... maybe I'll say **** me that was easy lol doubt it tho lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Galaxy said:


> No rush so considering your condition atm is fairly good not that I know F'all bout contest condition lol
> 
> Would it be better to say be ready a good few weeks out and then 'coast' in as opposed to coming in week of show...
> 
> Hungry waiting for my last meal so just having a moan lol


Oh Yea deffo

I'd rather be ready 4 weeks out and coast so I dnt have to do anything drastic...

If I coast in from a long way out I should be able to really nail condition but at the same time the longer you diet the more lbm your bound to lose...


----------



## big_jim_87

Only just realised ppl where on about the old pics...

Lol sent these to a few friends and thought I'd posted here also...

These show condition a little more.


----------



## sauliuhas

Ure phones cam quality is shait 

But condition looks extremely good being that far from comp.. Still at 2500kcal?


----------



## ripped45

great condition for 10 weeks out man


----------



## big_jim_87

sauliuhas said:


> Ure phones cam quality is shait
> 
> But condition looks extremely good being that far from comp.. Still at 2500kcal?


Lol

Playing about with em atm...

Probably gonna creep up closer to 3,000.


----------



## Ash1981

Your fvcking eyebrows boy!!!

Lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Bloody kopite shorts more like....


----------



## sxbarnes

Ash1981 said:


> Your fvcking eyebrows boy!!!
> 
> Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

sxbarnes said:


> Bloody kopite shorts more like....


Lol last season's still... I prefer these to the red n white ones they have this yr tho...

Will get the new ones still tho obviously lol


----------



## sxbarnes

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol last season's still... I prefer these to the red n white ones they have this yr tho...
> 
> Will get the new ones still tho obviously lol


Nasty stuff. Hope you haven't got that away shirt?


----------



## Heavyassweights

Looking good m8, solid as fcuk.


----------



## big_jim_87

sxbarnes said:


> Nasty stuff. Hope you haven't got that away shirt?


Na only ever bother with home kits lol for me if it ain't red it ain't Liverpool enough for me, just personal taste etc


----------



## big_jim_87

Heavyassweights said:


> Looking good m8, solid as fcuk.


Thanks bud


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so legs

Leg press

200-470k x20-4

470kx15

470kx10

Then dnt know what happened

470kx15 lol

350kx15

Leg extensions

3x failure 5 breaths rest

Revers hack squat

2x15 dead stop at bottom.

Standing calf raise

5x15-30

Lying ham curls

5x20-12

drop set (5drops) each set to partials.

High single leg press

100kx30-20 4sets

Job done!

5 min cv then thought... **** it and went home lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so...

My day

Gf oats and iso/casien

Train- bcaa glutamine

Turkey and rice

Fish and potato

Turkey and rice

Iso/casien and cashews

Pro 303g

Carbs 247g

Fat 44g

(I actually think 2 of my meals were a little smaller then I calculated so maybe few less carbs maybe 20g less and a little less pro maybe 10g).

Ether way I was ****ing hungry on this...

Think I need to incorporate some egg whites as a meal filler to bulk out my food...


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so arms...

Triceps

Cable rope extensions

Warm ups x4

Work sets 3x10 with a pause at peek contraction.

Close grip bench press

60k-80k x20-10 reps

100k x12

100k x10

100k x9

80kx12

Skull crushers dead stop

15,13,11

9rp,5rp,3

Giant set on cables x3

under hand grip extensions

Over hand grip extensions

Rope wide extensions

Rope close extensions

Rope over head extensions

Biceps

Close ss wide grip Ez bar curls

10/10

10/10

5/5

5/5

5/2, 5 (rp)

5/2, 5 (rp)

Db alternate curls

10

12

10

12

5 drops drop set

Preacher machine

5 sets 20-12 +partials

Single arm

4 sets 15-5 +partials

Job done!

Walked to gym 20min

walked home 20min

That's all the cv I'm doing atm...


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so only cv today...

Up and out the door with my boy for very low intensity cv lol

Had to go post office n it was ****ing down lol

40min there then as we were so wet we popped in to a bakery/caffe and had a drink and George had a ginger bread man lol

Then 40min back... bless him he slept for 2 hr when we got home! Lol so I had an hr with him... got in bed and put toy story on lovely cuddle with my boy and a nap... I have the best naps with him... I dnt sleep as well with out him... sounds sad?

I feel so relaxed and can really chill into a sleep if I'm snuggled up to my boy... guess it because I know he is as safe as can be...

Any way here he is the cheeky grin n all lol


----------



## C.Hill

big_jim_87 said:


> Ok so only cv today...
> 
> Up and out the door with my boy for very low intensity cv lol
> 
> Had to go post office n it was ****ing down lol
> 
> 40min there then as we were so wet we popped in to a bakery/caffe and had a drink and George had a ginger bread man lol
> 
> Then 40min back... bless him he slept for 2 hr when we got home! Lol so I had an hr with him... got in bed and put toy story on lovely cuddle with my boy and a nap... I have the best naps with him... I dnt sleep as well with out him... sounds sad?
> 
> I feel so relaxed and can really chill into a sleep if I'm snuggled up to my boy... guess it because I know he is as safe as can be...
> 
> Any way here he is the cheeky grin n all lol


He's got big mate! I remember a video of you and him a few years ago eating ice cream together on your prep lol


----------



## big_jim_87

C.Hill said:


> He's got big mate! I remember a video of you and him a few years ago eating ice cream together on your prep lol


Ah mate he is growing far too quickly...

3yr old now, that vid was 2012 so he was not even 2yr old...

he was such a funny baby lol

This is what cheat meals on prep where invented for... so Dad and Son can have an ice cream lol

Can't eat any thing on my own now... Even a rice cake gets a nibble out of it before I finish it lol


----------



## big_jim_87

So Chest day...

Bit **** but playing with macros and timing etc and trying to pull it in a little now as I'm bored with current condition... so its time to tighten up a bit!

So nor quite settled in to it yet.

Flat bench press

60kx20

100kx12

120kx5

140kx2

150kx1

140kx6,4,2, drop- 100kx7, 5, drop- 60kx6, 4 (5 breaths rp drop set)

Smith incline

5

3

2

1

5 drop 5

Dips

3x failure 5 breaths rp

Peck deck

3x15-9

Upper chest cross over

15

15

Regular cross over

15

12

? Lots of partials

? Lots of partials

Incline machine press

15

Triple drop set with lots of partials

Leg raises off bench ss knee raises off bench

40/26

32/20

26/?

(20min walk to gym)

20min tread mill

20min walk home.

Job done!


----------



## big_jim_87

Back...

Deads

60kx10

100kx10

140kx5

180kx2

220kx1

240kx1

260kx1

270kx1

Dead stop

180kx15

Bent over row

60kx20

100kx10

140kx10

60kx20rp10

Close grip chins

10,8,5 (rp)

Lat pull down

3x? Focus on squeeze

Meadows Row (not including bar)

20kx8

40kx8

50kx12

60kx12

Machine pull over

2x?

50 sec stretch

Job done!

Only cv was 20min to and from gym.


----------



## big_jim_87

Had a slightly lower carb intake last couple days

Been on 170 - 200g per day, flattened out but condition has deffo improved, this said I dnt really wanna be flat atm as no need to be really pushing things so upped carbs again today.

Might have a small cheat meal tonight also as I gotta go to the Mrs work friends b day and anniversary... Not gonna have a drink even tho I'm sure it's only way to get through the night... but will relax on food in the evening... Not a binge just chill out and eat what ever...


----------



## sauliuhas

No updates?!

What's goin on?


----------



## bail

Hi big_jim_87 have you got

Something to tell us all??


----------



## Galaxy

bail said:


> Hi big_jim_87 have you got
> 
> Something to tell us all??


 @big_jim_87 , is how you tag 

Congrats again Jim, looked fooking awesome :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

Thanks bud


----------



## Huntingground

Spill the beans Jimbo 

If you don't somebody else will


----------



## big_jim_87

2nd out of 8 in a good Mr 90s class.

Only 1/2 decent pic I have


----------



## Heavyassweights

well done mate, congrats.


----------



## big_jim_87

Keep in mind I was officially 8weeks out from planned shows and only decided to do this one for fun and practice...

Thought about going as a spectator 3 weeks out then at 2 weeks out thought **** it let's do this

Still not restarted cv (so none in over a month).

Water manipulation went a bit tits up leaving me flat and smooth but all in all getting a quals with minimal effort I'm very happy (not said in a dick way just the truth as want prepping for this one).

So role on the finals in 7 weeks

Taking this week off to chill (will hit gym and diet on friday) then it's full steam ahead


----------



## big_jim_87

Sorry for lack of updates

Legs today

Lying ham curls

5x30-12

5x15 (few partials on the end of later sets to make the 15).

1x15+5 drops

High single leg press (ham/glut insertion work)

5x15

Extensions

5x30-12 (few partials on each set)

Leg press

5x12

1x12 + 10 breaths rest + 10reps

Hack squat

4-5x15

Walking lunges -total steps

3x12

1x12+6bw

Few min stretching

standing calf raise

5x30-18 (partials on most sets)

Job Done!

Post leg session pic as I know updates have been poor...

This is what happens when prepping I'm afraid...

No training partner to do vids etc...


----------



## sxbarnes

That IS a pair of legs:thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights

legs are huuuuuuugggggee

they must rub like fcuk


----------



## big_jim_87

Heavyassweights said:


> legs are huuuuuuugggggee
> 
> they must rub like fcuk


Yea...

Part of the reason for dropping cv actually lol was getting saw!

But they dnt look that big un pumped sadly...

There was a LOT of blood in them in this pic! Lol


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> Sorry for lack of updates
> 
> Legs today
> 
> Lying ham curls
> 
> 5x30-12
> 
> 5x15 (few partials on the end of later sets to make the 15).
> 
> 1x15+5 drops
> 
> High single leg press (ham/glut insertion work)
> 
> 5x15
> 
> Extensions
> 
> 5x30-12 (few partials on each set)
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 5x12
> 
> 1x12 + 10 breaths rest + 10reps
> 
> Hack squat
> 
> 4-5x15
> 
> Walking lunges -total steps
> 
> 3x12
> 
> 1x12+6bw
> 
> Few min stretching
> 
> standing calf raise
> 
> 5x30-18 (partials on most sets)
> 
> Job Done!
> 
> Post leg session pic as I know updates have been poor...
> 
> This is what happens when prepping I'm afraid...
> 
> No training partner to do vids etc...


What type of gym do you train at outta interest mate you must get some right funny looks if it's a commercial one lol


----------



## TELBOR

bail said:


> What type of gym do you train at outta interest mate you must get some right funny looks if it's a commercial one lol


That's a DW lol same changing room as my place!


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> What type of gym do you train at outta interest mate you must get some right funny looks if it's a commercial one lol


DW lol

Yea man... There are a few bbers in my gym, we all compete and get on well and have good banta when we cross paths but other then that it's full of normal ppl lol

Trained arms the other day and with a pump they look pretty big n veiny lol

Saw about 3 ppl not even training just hanging about watching me train lol funny f..kers


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> DW lol
> 
> Yea man... There are a few bbers in my gym, we all compete and get on well and have good banta when we cross paths but other then that it's full of normal ppl lol
> 
> Trained arms the other day and with a pump they look pretty big n veiny lol
> 
> Saw about 3 ppl not even training just hanging about watching me train lol funny f..kers


I remember the video you sent me of you doing mandatory poses to show me condition and the old guy walking past you just out the shower with his c0ck swinging around and as you done the rear double bicep didn't see him and nearly smacked him lol!


----------



## Heavyassweights

Suprakill4 said:


> I remember the video you sent me of you doing mandatory poses to show me condition and the old guy walking past you just out the shower with his c0ck swinging around and as you done the rear double bicep didn't see him and nearly smacked him lol!


That was filmed in jims house


----------



## Suprakill4

Heavyassweights said:


> That was filmed in jims house


Hahahah knowing jim well that's completely believable. Lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Heavyassweights said:


> That was filmed in jims house


That was my dad


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahahah knowing jim well that's completely believable. Lol.


Knowing me well?

Any one would think we were close friends... ****ing weirdo


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Knowing me well?
> 
> Any one would think we were close friends... ****ing weirdo


Friends? Pffftttttttt. No. I would say more associates. You just a person I pretend to like in order to get help from you coaching me, which is sh1t by the way, I want a refund......... Lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Friends? Pffftttttttt. No. I would say more associates. You just a person I pretend to like in order to get help from you coaching me, which is sh1t by the way, I want a refund......... Lol.


Your refund is granted (the only way you get a refund is stop being nice... and you did that yrs ago ya ****!)


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so just a quick update

Cv in cals and carbs up still coming in pretty fast!


----------



## musclemate

Hey bud. Are you going to get on the MT2 to get the tan on the go... Or just paint it on show day?


----------



## Suprakill4

musclemate said:


> Hey bud. Are you going to get on the MT2 to get the tan on the go... Or just paint it on show day?


I think using sunbeds plays havoc with water retention from memory so be tan on the day I imagine.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Fcuk i thought jim was black


----------



## sean 162

Heavyassweights said:


> Fcuk i thought jim was black


He is ??? Hes a black Ginger . Thats as dark as they come!


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> He is ??? Hes a black Ginger . Thats as dark as they come!


Like a Terry's Chocolate orange


----------



## PHMG

R0BLET said:


> Like a Terry's Chocolate orange


Aggghhhhggghhh chocolate orange. Best chocolate ever!!!


----------



## big_jim_87

musclemate said:


> Hey bud. Are you going to get on the MT2 to get the tan on the go... Or just paint it on show day?


Na I dnt use any thing like this

Like to be completely natty and have a phobia of needles so just paint up lol

Might sun bed a bit but not sure.


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so

Been busy and cba to update much...

Not much changed really

Coach has me on loads of grub still and I'm coming in pretty quick!

Holding bang on 86k in better condition then I was pre stage at last show and im deffo tightening up while holding weight!

Learning so much about my body this prep it's unreal!

Training wise I'm doing my own thing except limiting sessions to 60min and adding on 60min cv.

Still hitting 20 - 30 plus sets on each session... just having less rest.

Starting to enjoy cv now wtf!

Saw coach at 5 weeks out (just after he took over at 6) was happy and food has been the same since.

Wants to take it up a notch so diet changes for next week to be made and I'm not looking forward to it...

The way he has me working I'm on over 3k cals and 300 odd carbs and starving!

So when food is cut I'm gonna be mega hungry!

Gotta see him again at 2 weeks out then that's it...

Will then see him night before and all day of show.

Will know more as the time comes... trying not to think what's next until I'm told.

Being coached especially for a prep was the best thing I ever did...

I finally know why ppl have coaches lol

It's not a lack of knowledge it just takes all the stress and thinking out.

Any way that's it


----------



## Michael81

The best of luck in your show dude........


----------



## big_jim_87

Michael81 said:


> The best of luck in your show dude........


Thanks mate

Finals are on the 12th so still a little while to go... will fly by but is dragging atm


----------



## musclemate

@big_jim_87 Good luck mate for your show this weekend! :beer:

Enjoy your day and look forward to stuffing your face afterwards.


----------



## big_jim_87

Thanks bud

Just keeping head down for now...

All I'll sat is... It's ****ing ON!


----------



## oaklad

Jim wins u80 ' class!!!

Congrats jim


----------



## mal

well done jimbo,universe now!


----------



## musclemate

Excellent... Well done buddy! :beer:


----------



## richardrahl

Well done, Jim.


----------



## TELBOR

Well done mate


----------



## oaklad

On my phone but there are some pictures on tm in the british thread for anyone interested


----------



## ripped45

Congrats James, good job, saw the pics on FB, great improvements. and thanks for the add there btw


----------



## Heavyassweights

Well done jim

You are a fcuking unit


----------



## sauliuhas

Can't believe from 107- to under 80.. That's a lot of kgs lost..

But obviously was worth it.. Any comments Jim?

How u feeling?


----------



## big_jim_87

mal said:


> well done jimbo,universe now!


Lol ukbff British champ...

No nabba for me buddy lol

On to bigger things next yr I hope... international stage maybe


----------



## big_jim_87

sauliuhas said:


> Can't believe from 107- to under 80.. That's a lot of kgs lost..
> 
> But obviously was worth it.. Any comments Jim?
> 
> How u feeling?


Have done a little write up mate

It was hard going and wasn't the original plan... I actually hit 109k in my off season...

A diff approach would have seen me about middle of the 90s class and James thought I stood a better chance in 80s...

Played his game and it worked lol he was spot on...

Told me I'd win the class if we got shredded and sucked under 80 and that's what we did...

Was 79.9k the morning of the show lol


----------



## sauliuhas

Thought so.. How was the feeling to fight for the overall + pro card, it was not very far


----------



## sauliuhas

Yo Jim, hows the progress? What's the plans for the 2015?


----------



## bail

sauliuhas said:


> Yo Jim, hows the progress? What's the plans for the 2015?


He doesn't update on here much

Check his fb page or.tmuscle bro


----------



## Heavyassweights

@big_jim_87

still awaiting the vid of you fcuking the plates


----------

